# 

## MarcinT

Czy ktoś ma to cudo? Czy mieliście jakieś problemy związane z montażem? Jakie są koszty tej blachy i dodatków - czy porównywalne z blachodachówką? Czy jesteście zadowoleni z ostatecznego efektu? Dziękuję za pomoc.

----------


## mieczotronix

Nikt z czytających to forum tego do tej pory nie przerabiał
oprócz mnie
wiem, bo pytałem o to już dawno

U mnie dziś zaczynają krycie.
Będę wszystko na ten temat wiedział za 2-3 tygodnie, jak skończą.

Ceny są w cenniku rautaruukki  (dwa U i dwa K) do ściągniecia z ich stron www.

Akcesoria do tej blachy są takie same, jak do blachodachówki rautaruukki.  Więc jedyna różnica w cenie tego pokrycia to różnica między m2 tej blachy i m2 blachodachówki.

----------


## tom soyer

u mnie zaczynaja za tydzien
 :smile: 
powodzenia mieczotronix

----------


## tom soyer

a rautaruukki ma chyba tez Alanta

----------


## Sergio

Dach 225m2
Za blachę, orynnowanie i inne dodatki zapłaciłem 9800,-
Kupiłem połysk. Dwa dni temu blacharz skończył mi ją kłaść.
Jestem bardzo zadowolony. Prezentuje się ładnie. Blacharz nie miał żadnych kłopotów z montażem.
Drogie sa dodatki z rautaruuki. Np. oryginalna wywiewka w tym samym kolorze kosztuje 500,- Podziękowałem.

----------


## mieczotronix

wydaje mi się, że wątek zaczyna odbiegać od tematu
azaliż nie chodzi w nim o blachodachówkę rautaruukki
tylko
o blachę
taką, jak ta:

to właśnie jest
rautaruukki MAXI CLASSIC

ją się inaczej montuje, niż blachodachówkę (na zatrzaskowy rąbek) i chyba o to pytał Marcin T

----------


## Marcin T

Mieczu,
mam kopertę z lukarnami, Ty masz chyba dwuspadzisty, ale może wiesz jak jest z wykorzystaniem takiej blachy: czy jest dużo odpadów, jak przy blachodachówce, czy może nie ma takiego problemu.
Jeszcze jedna sprawa, jakieś cholerne uszczelki pod Classic, że niby wytłumiające - dajesz to u siebie czy nie. Bo mnie osobiście śmierdzi to kolejnym elementem, którego rzekoma niezbędność, ma służyć nabiciu góry cashu firmie Rautaruukki. Z tego co się orientuję, to pod blachodachówkę tego syfu się nie podkłada. Będę wdzięczny za odpowiedź i ewentualnie jeszcze jakieś dane.

----------


## mieczotronix

nie wiele wiem jak jest z wykorzystaniem tej blachy i czy jest więcej, czy mniej odpadów niż przy blachodachówce. WIem tylko że przy maxi classic i innych blachodachówkach wszystkie obróbki robi się i tak ze 'zwykłej' blachy - niekształtowanej dostarczanej w arkuszach. I to z niej jest najwięcej odpadów.
Ze sprzedawcą koniec końców ustaliłem, że tych 'uszczelek' -> które nic nie uszczelniają, tylko są gąbkami do izolacji akustycznej, w końću nie daję. On stwierdził, że mają one znaczenie na dachu z metalowymi łatami i kontrłatami i służą do tego, żeby blacha w nie nie waliła, jak jest duży wiatr. Ponieważ ta taśma gąbkowa kosztować miała na cały mój dach 2 tys, a u mnie wszystko pod blachą jest drewniane, ustaliliśmy, że tego nie damy. 
Tyle wiem.
Jakie jeszcze dane cię interesują?

----------


## Marcin T

Kolory dostępne to wg strony www Rautaruukki to standard i pural, tylko, że według mnie hasło "telewizja kłamie" swobodnie można odnieść do internetu. Czy pytałeś dystrybutora o mat lub PVDF (złoty kolor jest pierwsza klasa)?

----------


## mieczotronix

o mat nie pytałem, najpierw łykałem to co mówił mi Rałtarucznik
a potem generalnie wszystko mi było jedno, czy mat, czy standard
Później jeszcze odniosłem wrażenie, że generalnie ta blacha jest do zrobienia w każdym kolorze, tylko im się po prostu nie chce i sprzedają to co akurat mają. Zresztą na logikę to raczej tylko tak to sobie można wytłumaczyć, np bo niby jak inaczej? że niby czerwonej matowej balchy nie mogą wygiąć w rąbek stojący? nie wierzę.

----------


## MarcinT

Mieczu
z jaką powłoką wybrałeś blachę i ile płaciłeś za m2 - czy dużo wytargowałeś w stosunku do cennika?
Jak idzie robota?

----------


## mieczotronix

> Mieczu
> z jaką powłoką wybrałeś blachę


 poliester standard



> i ile płaciłeś za m2 - czy dużo wytargowałeś w stosunku do cennika?


 10% na blachę i 8% na akcesoria. Ale raczej się nie targowałem zbyt mocno. 



> Jak idzie robota?


 Na razie położyli folię i ołatowali. Wedle umowy mają skończyć do końca października.

----------


## mieczotronix

MarcinT

poczekaj z zamawianiem tej blachy, bo u mnie na razie jest z nią kaszana.

Sama Rautaruukki nie radzi sobie z jej układaniem...

więcej w tym smutnym linku:
http://www.murator.com.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?t=17012

----------


## kalfasik

Właściciele domów, którzy pokryli dach blachodachówką RUUKKI... Czy jesteście zadowoleni? Wybieram właśnie coś lekkiego na dach (domek szkieletowy) i polecono mi blachodachówkę firmy Ruukki. Podobno bardzo dobra marka. Podzielacie to zdanie?

----------


## tomlolo

Ja mam   :cool:  w powłoce pural, zadowolony jestem bardzo z dzięki "mieniącej" się powłoce, dekarz tym bardziej że blacha z wyższej półki i idealnie się składa.
Przede wszystkim zwróć uwagę na waranki gwarancji poszczególnych producentów (poproś o wzór karty gwarancyjnej lub poszukaj w necie) a wybór będziesz miał znacznie ułatwiony   :Lol:

----------


## Trapp

Po 5 latach jest OK

----------


## TOMASZQS

Dlaczego koniecznie chcesz coś lekkiego ? Rukki to uznany producent blachodachówki.

----------


## fato

Ja mam w powłoce pural mat od 5 miesięcy fajnie się składa i wygląd ok.

----------


## MARTiiii

Ja od tam tego roku mam Pural mat. Gruba, ładna blacha. Reszta okaże się za kolejne lata.

----------


## Zby5

Je też mam pokryty dach blachodachówką, ale co teraz można powiedzieć. Dowiemy się za 10 – 15 lat co to jest warte. Teraz naprawdę nikt nie może powiedzieć ile naprawdę jest warta blachodachówką określonej firmy (oprócz producenta) Wszelkie spekulacje  są bezzasadne czekajmy a dowiemy się za 20 lat albo wcześniej

----------


## TOMASZQS

> Ja od tam tego roku mam Pural mat. Gruba, ładna blacha. Reszta okaże się za kolejne lata.


ładna to fakt, ale z tą grubością to trochę Cię poniosło...

----------


## TOMASZQS

> Je też mam pokryty dach blachodachówką, ale co teraz można powiedzieć. Dowiemy się za 10 – 15 lat co to jest warte. Teraz naprawdę nikt nie może powiedzieć ile naprawdę jest warta blachodachówką określonej firmy (oprócz producenta) Wszelkie spekulacje  są bezzasadne czekajmy a dowiemy się za 20 lat albo wcześniej


Szczerze ? cóż to jest za okres nawet 20 lat, przy poniesionych kosztach za to pokrycie ? moim zdaniem koszt zupełnie nie adekwatny do trwałości pokrycia (oczywiście każdy ma swój rozum i za siebie decyduje )

----------


## MARTiiii

> Napisał MARTiiii
> 
> Ja od tam tego roku mam Pural mat. Gruba, ładna blacha. Reszta okaże się za kolejne lata.
> 
> 
> ładna to fakt, ale z tą grubością to trochę Cię poniosło...


Nie poniosło mnie tylko widziałem na budowie inną która nie była tak sztywna jak ta, wyginało ją bardziej podczas noszenia. Więc...

----------


## fato

Fakt ja również widziałem blachę producent Polonica kompletny niewypał zginała się bardzo łatwo była zdecydowanie giętsza od Ruukki.

----------


## Fantom72

Witam. 
Pozdrawiam wszystkich!!!
To mój pierwszy post na tym forum.
Blachę Rukki mam od kilkunastu lat. (założyłem ją zaraz po tym jak weszli na rynek jako Rautarukki). Nazwy nie pamiętam ale wiem, że był to wysoki profil - mat. Po tym czasie nie zauważyłem żadnych oznak starzenia. Co więcej po roku od założenia blachy musiałem pochować psa. Zaraz kupiłem następce który koniecznie chciał się dostać do poprzednika.   :Confused:  Przykryłem go więc resztkami blachy i przywaliłem kamieniami. W zeszłym roku rozebrałem tą konstrukcję. Po odwaleniu kamieni sprawdziłem stan blachy. Była pognieciona, podrapana obrośnięta mchem itp. Mimo to nie było na niej śladu rdzy. W miejscach nawet głębokich zarysowań widać było tylko ocynk.
Jestem pewien, że blacha jest pierwszorzędna.
A cena... no cóż. Powiem tylko, że gdy ją kupowałem była prawie w takiej samej cenie co teraz. No cóż wtedy nie miałem internetu...  :Wink2:

----------


## banko

Witam jak w temacie poszukuję opinii, tych którzy mają taką blachę na swoim dachu, jak też tych którzy zrezygnowali z niej bo...
Jeśli ktoś mógłby to proszę o zamieszczenie zdjęć dachów pokrytych tą blachodzchówka. Najbardziej zależy mi na kolorach: szary RR22, grafitowy RR23, czarny RR33, czekoladowobrązowy RR887, ciemnobrązowy RR32, ale chętnie zobaczę inne kolory.
Dzięki

----------


## Marek Mikołajczyk

Sprzedam blachodachówkę Ruukki Maxi Plus Pur-Mat 029 25m 2 po 30 zł/m warszawa   :Roll:

----------


## JP68

co sądzicie o blachodachówce ruukki pural mat  :smile:

----------


## piotrynski

witam,...czy warta jest swojej ceny,czy jest sposob (nie drogi)by polozyc na plaskiej powierzchni,tj.osb i papa,laty zniekrztalcają.dzieki za odp.

----------


## PliP

Zależy na co ma  być ta blacha- skoro na płaskim dachu to lepiej trapezówkę i tak ją nikt nie będzie widział.
OSB na płaski dach hmmm.... zależy jaki to dach...

----------


## piotrynski

oj,nieporozumienie,dach 20 stopni,a plaska powierzchnia -to osb nie łaty

----------


## piotrynski

...chyba temat malo ciekawy  :cry:

----------


## megusia1983

Witam,
szukam osób, które kupiły w.w. blachodachówkę. Jesteście zadowoleni?
Wiem, że to nowy produkt i ciekawa jestem jak się prezentuje na dachu. Czy faktycznie łączenia poszczególnych arkuszy są niewidoczne?

Oto info ze strony producenta:

_Finnera jest produktem odpowiednim zarówno dla prostych, dwuspadowych dachów, jak i dla bardziej skomplikowanych konstrukcji. W każdym przypadku niewielkie wymiary  poszczególnych arkuszy ograniczają praktycznie do minimum straty materiału, obniżając tym samym koszty inwestycji. Dodatkowo modułowy system montażu pozwala uniknąć błędów związanym z niedokładnym pomiarem połaci – do złożenia zamówienia wystarczy znajomość całkowitej powierzchni dachu.

Główną zaletą naszych rozwiązań jest unikalna obróbka zewnętrznej powierzchni blachy, najbardziej narażonej na niszczące działanie warunków atmosferycznych. Purex™ (specjalna powłoka organiczna) nadaje powierzchni nieporównywalną trwałość, zabezpieczając ją skutecznie przed korozją wywołaną wilgocią i stopniową utratą koloru na skutek działania promieniowania słonecznego. Chcemy być wiarygodni i dlatego na pokrycie Finnera udzielamy 40 lat gwarancji technicznej i 15 lat gwarancji estetycznej._ 


Jeśli macie zdjęcia, to wstawcie je, proszę.

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

odswiezam....
i jak tam u Was sprawuje sie ruukki?

----------


## kiera123

Witam!
Szukam kogoś kto miał styczność z tym pokryciem. Może ktoś ma takie pokrycie.
Chciał bym się dowiedzieć jak się sprawuje ta blacha czy podczas deszczu nie jest za głośna itd. Jeśli ktoś posiada takowy dach prosił bym o może jakieś zdjęcie. z gry dziękuje.
pozdrawiam!

----------


## nika&lola

miałam mieć już w tym roku...., niestety, pogoda plus obsuwa czasowa murarzy - i muszę czekać na Ruuki Clasic do przyszłego roku...przy wyborze materiału kierowałam się estetyką i opinią dekarza odnośnie jakości materiału. Wybierałam z dwóch blach na rąbek - wybrałam droższy materiał ale za to dekarz policzył mi mniej za robociznę . A jak w użytkowaniu - zobaczymy - przy ociepleniu 30 cm i zastosowaniu specjalnego podkładu pod blachę myślę,że hałas będzie minimalny.
pozdrawiam

----------


## chris.p

Witam,

Też się zastanawiam nad blachodachówką RUUKKI w powłoce PURAL MAT - niestety w necie mało opinii o tej marce... ma ktoś jakieś doświadczenia z tym producentem?

----------


## tomax27

Witam
Mam możliwość kupna powyższej blachodachówki w cenie 23,6 zł za m2. Czy to dobra blachodachówka (na dachówkę mnie nie stać)?Trochę mnie martwi że to pokrycie w połysku bo ocynk jest cieńszy niż przy macie. Macie jakieś doświadczenia z takim pokryciem z Ruukki?

----------


## iwona305

Również jestem zainteresowana tą blachodachówką. Czy ktoś nią już krył?

----------


## luki85

ja również się zastanawiam na finnerą w kolorze grafitowym

----------


## iwona305

> ja również się zastanawiam na finnerą w kolorze grafitowym


 Z  tego co się orientuję to nie ma FINNERY w kolorze grafitowym. RUUKKI  ma tylko cztery kolory tej blachy.

----------


## seba2001

Witam ja też będę zamawiał finnere na swój dach, jeśli chodzi o kolor to rzeczywiście na stronie producenta nie ma nic o grafitowym kolorze, ale BAUEN i Domino dach z Mińska Mazowieckiego takie posiadają właśnie jestem po rozmowie z Domino i dostałem dobrą cenę na grafitowy kolor.   :smile:

----------


## Jacek Kulik

Zerknąłem na stronę Ruukki i faktycznie tylko 4 kolory w Finnerze  , chociaż od jakiegoś czasu grafit jest już w ofercie...

----------


## iwona305

Kryję swój dach czarną FINNERĄ. Jak na razie jestem bardzo zadowolona z blachy i z ekipy kryjącej. Żadnych problemów przy kryciu idzie bardzo sprawnie mimo, iż słyszałam opinie że trwa to znacznie dłużej niż przy innych blachodachówkach. Świetnie się składa łączeń nie widać. Polecam bo warto.

----------


## Nadrosia

Witam!
Czy może ktoś z państwa posiada blachodachówkę Ruuki Adamante w kolorze oberżyny? Bardzo prosiłabym o zdjęcia. Kolor jest piękny,ale nie wiem jak prezentuje się na całym budynku.

----------


## Aleksandryta

> Witam!
> Czy może ktoś z państwa posiada blachodachówkę Ruuki Adamante w kolorze oberżyny? Bardzo prosiłabym o zdjęcia. Kolor jest piękny,ale nie wiem jak prezentuje się na całym budynku.


http://static.e-dach.pl/vcards/produ..._adamante2.jpg

Sam kolor jest piękny.... do wnętrz.

----------


## K_I_K_I

Witam. Ja swój domek budowałem w latach 2000-2002. Dach był kryty w 2002 roku i blacha występowała wtedy pod nazwą Rautaruukki matowa w kolorze jak by to określić ceglastym. Ostatni podczas czyszczenia komina przyglądałem się blasze i nie zauważyłem na niej żadnych niepokojących śladów zużycia. Dodam również że do dzisiaj posiadam jeszcze pasy blachy, które były odcinane i są frygnięte na ziemię i gdzie nie gdzie porysowane i również nie ma na nich żadnych niepokojących objawów (czyt, rdzy). Więc wydaje mi się że blacha jest jak najbardziej godna polecenia.

----------


## szdar77

Mam Ruukki od dwóch lat Kolor Grafit .Okres może nie za długi ale ciągle wygląda jak nowa

----------


## izydoorek

Witam
Dołączam do prośby o zdjęcia dachów pokrytych blachodachówką Ruukki Adamante kolor oberżyna. Widziałam dzisiaj arkusz w realu i całkiem nieżle wygląda. CZekam na kosztorys i całkiem możliwe, że za 4 tygodnie dołączę zdjęcie dachu w tym pokryciu :smile:

----------


## Nadrosia

> Witam
> Dołączam do prośby o zdjęcia dachów pokrytych blachodachówką Ruukki Adamante kolor oberżyna. Widziałam dzisiaj arkusz w realu i całkiem nieżle wygląda. CZekam na kosztorys i całkiem możliwe, że za 4 tygodnie dołączę zdjęcie dachu w tym pokryciu


Jutro postaram się wrzucić fotki bo kryję właśnie w tym kolorze. Prezentuje się GENIALNIE!!Mi bardzo przypadł do gustu i jestem zadowolona,że go wybrałam. Blachodachówka składa się pięknie,nie widać łączeń,nic nie odstaje. Jestem bardzo zadowolona z wyboru :smile:

----------


## izydoorek

Bardzo proszę o zdjęcia. Ja jestem rozdarta między Ruukki Adamante oberżyna a Ruukki Classic Premium grafit :sad:

----------


## izydoorek

Witam 
czy ktoś może pochwalić się dachem adamante w kolorze oberżyny? proszę bardzo o zdjęcia

----------


## Nadrosia

Mój domek z dachem ruukki adamante kolor oberżyna

----------


## eurodance1990

Blacha ADAMANTE w tym kolorze jest CUDOWNA!!!

----------


## klaudiuszozo

Witam, czy ktoś ma u siebie Ruukki Finnera? Zamierzam położyć właśnie ten model, ponieważ jest w małych modułach a mam bardzo złożony dach.

----------


## supernik

Witam.

Apropos Ruukki, hciałbym położyć Ruukkiego Monterey Purex. Mam problem w kolorze boe nie wiem czym się różni czekoladowy brąz od kolory ciemny brąz - mógłby ktoś machnąc jakąś fotkę na żywca zrobioną żeby porównać kolory.....

----------


## joanna0

Nadrosia , a jaki kolor okien dobierzesz do swojego dachu?

----------


## joanna0

Też się zastanawiam nad tym kolorem dachu, jest przepiękny.  Poza tym projekt domku masz śliczny

----------


## Nadrosia

Okna już mam. Kolor złoty orzech. Polecam blachodachówkę właśnie w kolorze oberżyny. Jest śliczny :smile:  w pełnym słońcu jest fioletowy, wieczorem wygląda jak ciemny brąz. Bardzo dobrze składała się na dachu i nie widać żadnych łączeń

----------


## Tomsi

Witam serdecznie i proszę o ocenę kilku aspektów polożonej nowej blachodachówki. 
1/Więźba stara, połacie były lekko faliste i w związku z tym ekipa musiała się solidnie napracować by skutecznie wyprostować te fale. Kotrłaty i łaty nowe.
2/ połacie dachowe nie były prostokątne z czym ekipa poradziła sobie na moje oko doskonale.
ALE 
Po zakończeniu robót czyli dokładnie wczoraj około 19-tej (ciemno) po zejściu z dachu szef powiedział mi, że musiał przekrzywić jeden gąsior w stronę zachodniej połaci bo blacha na połaci jest za krótka i mogłaby powstać szpara ale nie powinno się lać bo jest taśma a w razie czego to to się poprawi kładąc szerszą taśmę. 
Trochę nas to zaskoczyło bo kupują towar nowy i płacąc za usługę oczekiwaliśmy, że nie będziemy musieli się martwić czy i kiedy może przeciekać. Więc dzisiaj wcześniej wróciłem z pracy wdrapałem się na gąsiory i stwierdziłem co następuje. Rzeczywiście - blacha zachodzi pod gąsiorok 1-2cm na połowie połaci długości szczytu(drugiej połowy nie sprawdzałem) , miejscani taśma uszcelniająca wystaje spod gąsiorów. Przeczytałem więc w necie instrukcję montażu na stronie producenta i na rysunku technicznym widać, że blacha powinna zachodzić ok 6 cm-( nie było podanych wymiarów). Kiedy spytałem szefa ekipy czemu tak się stało to odpowiedział, że blachy były za krótkie ( pomiaru dachu dokonywał dostawca blachodachówki). Na jednym z gąsiorów dostrzegłem sporą rysę, (gąsiory były fabrycznie zapakowane). Wykończenie wyłazu dachowego uznałem za niedokończone a obróbkę komina na szczycie chyba za ( bardzo delikatnie rzecz ujmując) niedokładną . Ponieważ przed rozpoczęciem robót i zamówieniem materiału prosiłem szefa by skontaktował się z dostawcąi pomiarowcem w jednej osobie by uzgodnili między sobą co i jak ponieważ uznaliśmy, że nie będziemy pośredniczyc w kwestiach technicznych- zresztą obaj panowie się znają. Czy nie powinno być tak, że z chwilą zauważenia niby za krótkich blach połaciowych należało nas poinformować o problemie a nie na koniec roboty fundować nam znaki zapytania. W związku z powyższym wstrzymałem wykonawcy ok 10% zapłaty oraz zaprosiłem dostawcę blachy na dzień jutrzejszy w celu sprawdzenia czy obmiar był prawidłowy.  Co zrobić w przypadkach jeżeli obmiar był nieprawidłowy lub montaż był sknocony? Dołączam zdjęcia a na jednym z nich tym troszkę niewyrażnym widać jak po podważeniu palcem taśmy uszczelniajacej-systemowej widać pustkę.  Bardzo proszę o rzetelną ocenę.  Ja wychodzę z założenia, że by zacząć montaż czegokolwiek należy wiedzieć jaki będzie efekt końcowy a nie gdybać może jakoś wyjdzie).  Pozdrawiam

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Nic złego się nie dzieje i ta teoretycznie za krótka blacha to żaden problem. Za szczelność dachu odpowiada krycie wstępne. To, że taśma kalenicowa trochę wystaje to normalna rzecz i nie jest to wada. Natomiast taśma powinna szczelnie dolegać do pokrycia (powinna być przyklejona) a w Twoim wypadku odstaje i to jest wada. Nad wyłazem blaszka podpierająca nie jest potrzebna ale skoro ją pozostawiono to powinna być wsunięta pod pokrycie a u Ciebie jest na zewnątrz i to jest wada (mała). Z tak wykonanych zdjęć nie wiele można wywnioskować bo obróbki komina praktycznie nie widać. Widać tylko listwę maskującą. Mam tylko nadzieję, że komin wymurowany jest z pełnej cegły bo fugi mocno cofnięte. Rysę na gąsiorze można zniwelować zestawem naprawczym. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Tomsi

Dzięki Panie Andrzeju. Ale Skoro nad włazem są wieszaki na których winna wspierać się katownik blaszany(blaszka podpierająca) a ona zaś winna być wsunięta pod pokrycie to czy pokrycie nie jest za daleko od pokrywy wyłazu? Skoro producent przewidział wieszaki  do tej blaszki chyba nalezy się stosować do jego zaleceń. W innym przypadku wszystko mozna robić jak się chce i niby ma być dobrze. Połać jest zachodnia i wiatr z deszczem potrafi zrobić swoje. Gdyby nie taśma klejaca od producenta to na bank przy wietrze blaszka podporowa będzie klekotała o kołnierz. Co do rysy. Czy tzn że ma sobie kupić zestaw naprawczy i sam pomalować gąsior? A może po 5 latach mam jeszcze dokupić taśmę kalenicową i wymienić tę starą. Jak Pan zapewne wie  inna jest siła przyczepności kleju na centymetrze szerokości a inna na 3 czy 4cm.  Pańska odpowiedź koresponduje z kupnem nowego samochodu " ma pęknięte lusterko"-- spoooko kupi się nowe, "ma rysę na lakierze"- spooko kupi sie zestaw naprawszy i się zamaluje.  A gdybym nie był wścibski tylko kobietą to może i dziura w pokryciu by przeszła no bo jej z dołu nie widać.  Dam przykład z otoczenia. Sąsiadka zareklamowała blachę po kilku latach bo rdzewiała punktowo. Reklamacja odrzucona bo ekipa przycinała blachę szlifierką kątową na dachu.  Moim zdaniem to w dzisiejszych czasach nie stać nas na bylejakość, którą poniekąd Pan usprawiedliwia. Czyżby był Pan chętny zrobić te poprawki gratis?

----------


## slawek9000

ludzie, jaka oberżyna, jaki oberżyn ????? Aubergine, czyli po polsku bakłażan, owszem dawniej zwany oberżynem ale najstarsi górale nie wiedzą kiedy tak na niego mówiono.
Kolor filoletowy na dachy , istotnie bardzo zakorzeniony w polskiej tradycji i kulturze na równi z różowym i niebieskim

----------


## Aleksandryta

> ludzie, jaka oberżyna, jaki oberżyn ????? Aubergine, czyli po polsku bakłażan, owszem dawniej zwany oberżynem ale najstarsi górale nie wiedzą kiedy tak na niego mówiono.
> Kolor filoletowy na dachy , istotnie bardzo zakorzeniony w polskiej tradycji i kulturze na równi z różowym i niebieskim


Wiesz, polscy "ojcowie" budowali domy z dachami w kolorze niebieskim i elewacje w kolorze barchanowych majtek, a ich "dzieci" kontunuują tradycję zakładając fioletowe dachy. Tak, więc jest to polska tradycja...  :big grin:   :wink:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Ja w swojej wypowiedzi nie pisałem co Ty masz zrobić, czy kupić. Napisałem co jest istotne a co nie ma większego znaczenia dla funkcji dachu. Wyłaz dachowy jest produktem uniwersalnym i może być zastosowany do różnych pokryć. Ta podpora jest potrzebna tylko wówczas gdy dachówki nad wyłazem opadają. Podpora ma taki kształt by można ją dowolnie uformować (ścisnąć lub rozpłaszczyć). Długość cienkich blaszek (wieszaków), które ją podtrzymują można dowolnie regulować. Taśma klejąca jest tylko na czas transportu. Rysa na gąsiorze nie jest wadą dyskryminującą gdyż to wada estetyczna. Rdzeń stalowy jest skutecznie chroniony warstwą cynku powłoka lakiernicza jest ozdobą choć nie wątpliwie stanowi dodatkowe zabezpieczenie. Po to są zestawy naprawcze aby zarysowania powstałe w trakcie montażu zamalować. Dziur w pokryciu jest bardzo wiele gdyż każdy wkręt taką dziurę robi. Nawet dziura w pokryciu nie jest wielką wadą gdyż za szczelność dachu odpowiada krycie wstępne. Z czystej ciekawości zapytam tylko czy łaty masz impregnowane? Dziury wykonane przez wkręty mocujące pokrycie od spodu nie są niczym chronione. Zdecydowałeś na pokrycie imitujące dachówkę. Nie chcę przez to powiedzieć, że to bylejakość ale to pokrycie ma więcej wad niż zalet. Na koniec dodam tylko, że chętnie Ci udzieliłem tych rad i wyjaśnień za darmo czyli gratis! Jak poczytasz moje wypowiedzi to z pewnością dojdziesz do wniosku, że jestem zdecydowanym przeciwnikiem bylejakości i swoimi wypowiedziami zwalczam ją na każdym kroku. A swoją drogą bardzo dziękuję, że zapoznałeś się z moimi uwagami i do nich odniosłeś. Jest mi niezmiernie miło, że nie były one dla Ciebie obojętne. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## slawek9000

> Wiesz, polscy "ojcowie" budowali domy z dachami w kolorze niebieskim i elewacje w kolorze barchanowych majtek, a ich "dzieci" kontunuują tradycję zakładając fioletowe dachy. Tak, więc jest to polska tradycja...


Ustawa o zagospodarowaniu przestrzennym mówi w swym najważniejszym akapicie, że zabudowa powinna nawiązywać do otoczenia. Tak to właśnie fioletowe (ups, pardon, oberżynowe - w kolorze oberżyna- mój dziadek w partyzantce używał chyba czegoś podobnego- a może to nie była partyzantka ale miał oberżniętą lufę to wiadomo) dachy nawiązują do tradycyjnego budownictwa polskiego. Wiele wszak wiosek miało naturalne dachy kryte strzechą w kolorze śliwkowym, podobnie w miastach i grodach bakłażanem lśniły przy zachodzącym słońcu dachy kościołów, pałaców i ratuszy; wkrótce też w przemysłowych ośrodkach kryto ceglane budynki fabryk specjalną, importowaną z Belgii papą o tym , jakże dla Polski typowym kolorze. 
 Nic tylko usiąść i płakać

----------


## winiu1

> Wiesz, polscy "ojcowie" budowali domy z dachami w kolorze niebieskim i elewacje w kolorze barchanowych majtek, a ich "dzieci" kontunuują tradycję zakładając fioletowe dachy. Tak, więc jest to polska tradycja...


Poszukajcie koloru lachmusu. Wolność Tomku w swoim domku.

----------


## Tomsi

Osobiście impregnowałem kontr i łaty zaznajamiając się z tematem korozyjności Boramon c30. 
Jesteśmy po oględzinach dostawcy blachy iii. Od razu zauważył "pokręcone" gąsiory a zwłaszcza ostatni zjeżdżający na zachodnią połać. NapisałPan w pierwszej odpowiedzi, że Cyt: "teoretycznie" blacha za krótka otóż jest ona praktycznie za krótka z powodu opuszczenia jej w dół co nie było konieczne. Jak dostawca powiedział- wykonawca kiedy zauważył, że krawędź blachy przy kalenicy jest za nisko powinien sprawdzić jak wyjdzie na jej końcu, następnie powiadomić właścicieli o tym fakcie, właściciel dzwoni do dostawcy a ten przywozi szersze gąsiory bo takowe są. Z mojej strony dodam, że Bell wymyślił telefon ponad 100 lat temu i q..wa trzeba tylko chcieć z tego lansowanego smartwona skorzystać a nie rżnąć fachurę liczącego na to, że go nie sprawdzę. Znalazłem na strychu dzisiaj instrukcję montażu wyłazu i tam są podane wymiary odległości blachy od skrzynki. Gdyby gościu zechciał zerknąć to doczytał by że od góry wyłazu odległość winna wynosić do 80mm a wynosi 130mm. Jeżeli dla Pana to też pikuś to .... . Tak blacha nad wyłazem se wisi a blacha-garbuska powinna być wyżej(jeżeli już ta się stało) i bardziej wygięta( podniesiona) i choć punktowo przyklejona. Jak dodam, że słup(jeden z trzech) podpierający dach nad tarasem był posadowiony krzywo 1cm od pionu a teraz nie jest w osi stalowej nóżki to dochodzimy do wniosku że partacz jak się patrzy. Prze dwa dni stała ciężarówka pod domem żeby można było zrzucać starą dachówkę - więc czemu jeszcze jest znalazłem kilkanascie sztuk na strychu. Stara blacha ocynkowana z kalenicy i wiatrówki wymieszane ze starymi łatami. Nie jestem pedantem ale potrzeba minimum wyobraźni żeby chcieć na dużym placu posegregować odpady -DWA RODZAJE !  Pal sześć gdybym nie byłswiadomy tych błędów ale jestem i nie polecę ekipy a wręcz będę czynił złą reklamę w myśl statystyki - jeden zadowolony klient poleci trzem a jeden niezadowolony powie ośmiu innym.  Rada dla fachowców: CZYTAJCIE INSTRUKCJE- nie jesteście nadludźmi i szanujcie klientów bo to oni płacą i wymagają.  Jeżeli Pan chce to zrobię jutro dobrej jakości zdjęcia wyślę na skrzynkę jak to wygląda z daleka. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Ja rozumiem Twoje rozgoryczenie. Nie znam Ciebie ani Twoich wykonawców. Staram się ocenić bezstronnie to co przedstawiłeś na zdjęciach w oparciu o swoją wiedzę i doświadczenie oraz o znajomość funkcji dachu. Co jest błędem to jest lecz nie można szukać dziury w całym. Skoro blachodachówka zachodzi pod gąsior umożliwiając jego przykręcenie to jest OK. Nie spotkałem się z wytycznymi aby zachodziła 5;6 czy 8 cm. Pozwolę sobie zwrócić uwagę na fakt, iż błędnie interpretujesz instrukcję montażu wyłazu. Producent nic nie każe a jedynie zaleca. Mało tego zaleca aby odległość pomiędzy górnym elementem kołnierza a dachówką (blachodachówką) nie była mniejsza niż właśnie te 8~10 cm. Zatem 13 cm nie jest błędem. 
Wracając do impregnatu, czy kontaktowałeś się z producentem pokrycia w sprawie użycia tego preparatu? Generalnie producenci blachodachówki zalecają stosowanie nieimpregnowanych łat. Spód blachodachówki nie ma odpornej powłoki lakierniczej. Jest ona praktycznie tylko zasłonięciem warstwy cynku. Blacha pracując (warunki termiczne) trze o drewno wycierając tą powłokę. Do tego dochodzi zjawisko tzw. roszenia blachy. Wilgotna powierzchnia blachy styka się z impregnatem. Ognisko korozji pewne. Rozumiem, że zapoznałeś się z Kartą Charakterystyki tego impregnatu na stronie 7 punkty 10.3 i 10.4  (kwas borny może powodować korozję metali pospolitych czyli żelaza). Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Tomsi

Panie Andrzeju. Uczyli mnie w szkołach co to jest zakres( w tym przypadku wymiarowy). Jeżeli producent w instrukcji montażu podaje ten zakres *70-80mm* a Pan twierdzi, że 130mm nie jest błędem to Pan wybaczy ale ja twierdzę, że Pan nie powinien być Olimpem Forum etc. bo te przymioty są automatycznie nadawane za ilość napisanych postów. Zanim zacznie Pan tak doradzać- usprawiedliwiać partactwo to proszę zweryfikować swoje podejście do zawodu bez względu na to jaki Pan wykonuje. Widać, że dużo czasu poświęca Pan na pisanie na tym forum ok 3posty dziennie od kilku lat. Winszuję takiej ilości wolnego czasu. A teraz -jeżeli producent auta zaleca jazdę z obrotami silnika zawierającymi się w przedziale od 1000-3000 obr/min to jazda z obrotami 6000 nie jest błędem? Jest głupotą. Następnym razem proszę włączyć funkcję myślenia bo normy, ramy, zakresy, instrukcje, wytyczne, zalecenia  NIE POZOSTAWIAJĄ POLA DO RADOSNEJ TWÓRCZOŚCI  osób zobowiązanych umową(nawet ustną) do wykonywania prac zgodnie ze sztuką budowlana, która opiera się o takie właśnie *normy, ramy, zakresy, instrukcje, wytyczne, zalecenia *  Pa pa.

----------


## klaudiuszozo

> A teraz -jeżeli producent auta zaleca jazdę z obrotami silnika zawierającymi się w przedziale od 1000-3000 obr/min to jazda z obrotami 6000 nie jest błędem?


Nie jest.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> Uczyli mnie w szkołach...     ... ja twierdzę, że Pan nie powinien być Olimpem Forum...


Jak widać z Twojej wypowiedzi nie wiele Cię nauczyli a już na pewno nie nauczyli czytania ze zrozumieniem. To, że nie masz żadnej wiedzy o dach to normalne ale to, że nie mając tej wiedzy oceniasz moją to świadczy o Twoim poziomie. Nawiązując do Twoich porównań motoryzacyjnych masz na dachu fiata a wymagasz aby to był mercedes. Sam zamawiałeś materiał a masz pretensje do wykonawcy. Sprzedawca źle pomierzył i teraz próbuje winą obciążyć wykonawcę. Poświęcam swój czas aby pomagać innym ale dla Ciebie mój czas już się skończył. Szukałeś na Forum potwierdzenia swoich bzdurnych zarzutów do wykonawcy ale go nie znalazłeś i stąd Twoje rozgoryczenia, ale to już Twój problem. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Jan P.

Widać ,że wykonawca ma mało praktyki lub nie myśli . Gdy się zorientował , że blacha wchodzi pod gąsior 1 cm to powinien przesunąć się w górę mając luz na pasie nadrynnowym lub dać sztukówkę na górze( jakieś ścinki mu pewno zostały) .  Taśma po pewnym czasie puści i śnieg będzie nawiewany pod gąsior co nie jest zbyt dobre ze względu na prawdopodobne cięcie kalenicy. To ,że nie myśli widać na przykładzie obróbki komina . Aż się prosi dać wydrę na gąsior. A tak powstało koryto dla lodu ,śniegu , liści. Będzie tam wieczna wilgoć co się odbije na trwałości blachy. Nad wyłazem jak już tak dociął to mógł  przynajmniej usunąć listwę aby nie grzechotała przy wietrze. Jan.

----------


## Tomsi

Wreszcie głos praktyka i rozsądku. Pozdrawiam Mistrza

----------


## fenix2

Podbijam. Mi również podoba się ta "blacha".

----------


## seba2001

Witam właśnie skończono u mnie krycie dachu grafitową blacho dachówką ruukki finnerą, efekt końcowy jest moim zdaniem rewelacyjny. Blachę zamawiałem w Domino Dach w Stojadłach obok Mińska Mazowieckiego i jestem bardzo zadowolony ze współpracy z nimi, miła i fachowa obsługa połączona z doradztwem.  Jak czegoś brakowało wystarczył telefon i towar był dowożony – śmiało z moimi doświadczeniami z Nimi mogę wszystkim polecić współpracę z firmą DOMINO DACH. :smile:

----------


## joanna0

jeszcze mam jedną prośbę, gdybyś mogła wstawić zdjęcia swojego domku z oknami, byłabym bardzo wdzięczna  :smile:  możesz wysłać na maila [email protected] 
niestety nadal nie podjęłam decyzji, zastanawiam się nad 3 kolorami: oberżyna, czarny bądź grafit????  :sad:  a decyzję powinnam podjąć dzisiaj.

----------


## Nadrosia

> jeszcze mam jedną prośbę, gdybyś mogła wstawić zdjęcia swojego domku z oknami, byłabym bardzo wdzięczna  możesz wysłać na maila [email protected] 
> niestety nadal nie podjęłam decyzji, zastanawiam się nad 3 kolorami: oberżyna, czarny bądź grafit????  a decyzję powinnam podjąć dzisiaj.


Wysyłam zdjęcie na pani maila

----------


## izydoorek

Witam, również mam prośbę o przesłanie zdjęć okien w kolorze dębu - [email protected]. DZisiaj blacharz zaczyna montaż oberżyny  :smile:  a ja mam teraz dylemat między grafitowymi oknami a dębowymi. Jaką elewację Pani planuje do oberżyny? CZy będzie w niej deskowanie?
pozdr
iz

----------


## Nadrosia

Witam, 
Przesyłam zdjęcie na pocztę. Planuję jasną elewację w kolorze piaskowym lub kości słoniowej. Czy będzie deskowanie? Na razie jeszcze o tym nie myślałam,ale zapewne tak. Elewacja będę robiła dopiero w przyszłym roku także mam jeszcze trochę czasu na zastanowienie :smile:  Mam czarne rynny i teraz myślę,że pomysł z grafitowymi oknami też może być ciekawy :smile:

----------


## fenix2

> dostałem dobrą cenę na grafitowy kolor.


Możesz napisać jaka cena za tej blachy ?

----------


## Kami &karolina

> Witam, czy ktoś ma u siebie Ruukki Finnera? Zamierzam położyć właśnie ten model, ponieważ jest w małych modułach a mam bardzo złożony dach.


Wiez ja pokryłem adamante,postanowiłem tak bo miała intensywniejszy kolor,dłuższa gwaranacja i najważniejsze im więcej łączeń tym bardziuej prawdopodobne że gdzieś może być nieszczelność.Jest jeden plus finery-mniej jest z niej odpadów bo arkusze są małe ale wedle uznania.Pozdrawiam

----------


## koka1

> Podbijam. Mi również podoba się ta "blacha".


Oto jak się prezentuje GRAFITOWA finnera, której montaż zakończono właśnie dzisiaj na moim dachu:









Efekt powalający! (przynajmniej mnie)  :yes: 
Łączeń blachy - nie widać gołym okiem, dobry zoom potrzebny  :wink: 

Jak ktoś zainteresowany arkanami akcji " finnera od ręki", kontakt na priv.
Ja wynegocjowałam cenę 30,6 za arkusz.
Ale wycenom, no cóż, nie można ufać..

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## fenix2

> Oto jak się prezentuje GRAFITOWA finnera, której montaż zakończono właśnie dzisiaj na moim dachu:


Piękny dach! 
Dziwne szukałem tej blach i grafitowej nie było.
Niestety Ruukki swoje kosztuje cena nie napawa optymizmem.  :sad:

----------


## koka1

> Piękny dach! 
> Dziwne szukałem tej blach i grafitowej nie było.
> Niestety Ruukki swoje kosztuje cena nie napawa optymizmem.


Bo w katalogu jej nie ma. Ten produkt został wprowadzony na rynek dopiero w tym roku. A katalogi i opisy na stronie netowej, to inna bajka...
Jak i ceny, i wyceny.
Mimo wszystko, uważam, że warto. Niejedna ceramika się przy niej chowa.
Ja, półtora miesiąca szukałam pokrycia dachowego, mój wybór, jak dla mnie - rewelacyjny.

----------


## klaudiuszozo

No zobaczymy co z tego wyjdzie  :wink:

----------


## wikaplu

Witam. Jesli mogę to też poproszę o fotki całości. Stoję przed wyborem koloru dachu i bardzo by mi pomogło obejrzenie tych zdjęć :smile:  [email protected] Z góry dziękuję :smile:

----------


## koka1

> Witam, czy ktoś ma u siebie Ruukki Finnera? Zamierzam położyć właśnie ten model, ponieważ jest w małych modułach a mam bardzo złożony dach.


Witaj!
U mnie SSO właśnie osiągnięty we współudziale z finnerą.
Pokrycie - super, nie widać najmniejszego łączenia.
Jeśli chodzi o wybór pokrycia, to polecam w 100%.
Cenę, no niestety, długo będę trawić..
Z małym "ale"  :wink: 
Odpad faktycznie niewielki, ale nie ufaj pierwotnej wycenie w zakresie ilości.
U mnie (dach kopertowy o pow. 307 m.kw.), zabrakło 31 arkuszy, a jak je ułożono, to okazało się że brakuje jeszcze 2 gąsiorów.
Dla pewności, bierz do wyceny 10% odpad, a nie jak proponują przedstawiciele 4-5%, bo zwrócić będziesz mógł w razie nadmiaru, a jak zabraknie, to stoisz z pracą i czekasz, mimo akcji "finnera od ręki", nawet kilka dni.
A jak się prezentuje, oceń sam:

----------


## klaudiuszozo

Faktycznie daszek piękny  :wink:  A jaki to kolor, bo nie widać za bardzo na zdjęciach. Czarny?

----------


## koka1

> Faktycznie daszek piękny  A jaki to kolor, bo nie widać za bardzo na zdjęciach. Czarny?


Jak w tytule  :wink:

----------


## klaudiuszozo

Dzięki, potem już zauważyłem  :wink:

----------


## Kami &karolina

> Dzięki, potem już zauważyłem


Jak chcesz to podaj mi e-mail to prześlę Ci jak mam pokryte adamante kolor ciemna wiśnia-jeśli tylko chcesz.A co do wyceny i mymierzenia to firma która mi wymierzała nie pomyliła się nawet o m2 jedynie blachy płaskiej mi zabrakło arkusz ale to tylko dlatego że firma jest znoajoma dla mnie i obróbkę mi powyginali we wzory co mało kto robi-a wygląda zjebi... :smile:  Pozdrawiam

----------


## klaudiuszozo

Cieślo-dekarz już pracuje więc dziękuję  :smile:  Teraz to ja będę mógł się pochwalić swoim dachem już niedługo  :wink:

----------


## Kami &karolina

To super jak już będziesz miał zdjęcia to wrzuć coś tutaj.Pozdro.

----------


## wikaplu

Czy ja mogłabym poprosić o fotki tej ciemnej wisni? I tych super obróbek? Musze dokonać wyboru i tak ciężko się zdecydować :smile:  [email protected]

----------


## klaudiuszozo

Wrzucam zdjęcia z 90% prac  :smile:

----------


## Kami &karolina

> Czy ja mogłabym poprosić o fotki tej ciemnej wisni? I tych super obróbek? Musze dokonać wyboru i tak ciężko się zdecydować [email protected]


Hej jak coś to wysłałem Ci na email-a zdjęcia mojej chatki :smile:

----------


## chomar4

Klaudiuszozo mógłbyś napisać ile miałeś odpadu z tej blachy. Mamy skomplikowany dach, dużo skosów. Z blachy monterey przy wielkości dachu 317 m2 wyliczyli nam, że potrzebujemy 444 m2 blachy. Według mnie to massssakra. Czy przy Finnerze da się ograniczyć ten odpad? A poza tym co mówili twoi dekarze o tej blaszce, jak się układa?

----------


## klaudiuszozo

Odpad z Finnery to do 10%. U mnie było około 6%.

----------


## wikaplu

> Hej jak coś to wysłałem Ci na email-a zdjęcia mojej chatki


No właśnie...czekam z niecierpliwością...nie dostałam:/ Adres sprawdzałam, podany dobry. Mogę prosić jeszcze raz o wysyłkę tych fotek? Z góry dziękuję :smile:

----------


## Kami &karolina

OK.wyślę jeszcze raz nie wiem co się stało.Być może masz za mało miejsca na poczcie i zdjęcia Ci się moje nie mieszczą.Ale jak coś to wysłałem jeszcze raz.

----------


## Tysonq

Witam.

Na wiosnę będę przykrywał swój daszek i stoję przed dylematem czy dachówka czy blachodachówka. Dach ok 340mkw, dosyć nieźle sfixowany. Jeżeli blachodachówka, to tylko i wyłącznie finnera z racji małego odpadu. Interesuje mnie kolor ceglasty w połysku. Czy ma ktoś zdjęcia takiego dachu ułożonego finnerą?

----------


## nini

Witam, my w tym roku pokryliśmy dach blachodachówką ruukki adamante w kolorze grafitowym. Trzeba przyznać, że tanio nie było (jak na blachodachówkę), na szczęście dach niewielki. Efekt nam się bardzo podoba. Mamy nadzieję, że z trwałością też będzie OK.

----------


## klaudiuszozo



----------


## Tysonq

*klaudiuszozo* mógłbyś wrzucić zdjęcie całego dachu w tym ceglastym kolorze?

----------


## klaudiuszozo

Nie mam, tylko takie zdjęcia udało mi się dorwać w Internecie...

----------


## madziacho23

> Jak chcesz to podaj mi e-mail to prześlę Ci jak mam pokryte adamante kolor ciemna wiśnia-jeśli tylko chcesz.A co do wyceny i mymierzenia to firma która mi wymierzała nie pomyliła się nawet o m2 jedynie blachy płaskiej mi zabrakło arkusz ale to tylko dlatego że firma jest znoajoma dla mnie i obróbkę mi powyginali we wzory co mało kto robi-a wygląda zjebi... Pozdrawiam


witam! jestem nową forumowiczką i chciałam prosić o przesłanie mi zdjęć o których piszecie szczególnie te o obróbce. też jestem na etapie wyboru blachodachówki, znajomi polecali mi ruukki. z góry dziękuję. 
pozdrawiam

----------


## Kami &karolina

OK.wyślę Cie ale podaj mi e-mail

----------


## atsyrut

> Witam, czy ktoś może pochwalić się blachą na rąbek stojący na swoim dachu? Classic lub classic premium? Będę wdzięczna


ja tez przyłączam się do prośby o fotki z dachu blach "rąbek" 

z góry dziękuję
[email protected]

----------


## Ergo

Proszę bardzo, ruukki classic , na rąbek stojący. Lekko zmodyfikowany projekt "Dom na górce" z MGProjekt, elewacja południowa.

Pozdrawiam,

----------


## agaat

My również postawiliśmy na Ruukki finnera

Kolor czarny. A cena nie jest taka duża 
Kupiliśmy z opcją montażu po 26,9zł

----------


## tereska77

> My również postawiliśmy na Ruukki finnera
> 
> Kolor czarny. A cena nie jest taka duża 
> Kupiliśmy z opcją montażu po 26,9zł


baaardzo tanio :eek: 
w grudniu bylam w skladzie budowlanym zorientowac sie w cenach. ruukki finnera 41,90zl. roznica ogromna :jaw drop:

----------


## fenix2

> My również postawiliśmy na Ruukki finnera
> 
> Kolor czarny. A cena nie jest taka duża 
> Kupiliśmy z opcją montażu po 26,9zł





> baaardzo tanio
> w grudniu bylam w skladzie budowlanym zorientowac sie w cenach. ruukki finnera 41,90zl. roznica ogromna


Coś to bardzo tanio. Bo ja widzę że prawie wszędzie około 31zł/ sztuka. A na śląsku w ogóle ciężko znaleść skład z Finnerą.
*agaat* można namiary?

----------


## fenix2

PODNOSZĘ.

Ma ktoś namiary na Finnerę na śląsku w dobrej cenie?

----------


## Tysonq

blacha jest bardzo ładna, ale gąsiory finnera ma tragiczne - wyglądają jak wygięte z blachy płaskiej. Te gąsiory przeważyły nad wyborem innej blachy.

----------


## koka1

Absolutnie się nie zgadzam!
Może widziałeś jakąś partacką robotę  :Confused: 
Moje - leżą jak ulał  :smile: 
(a nie powyginał)

----------


## Tysonq

Tu nie chodzi o ułożenie, tylko o kształt gąsiora - jego kształt. Jedne są takie pełne i z daleka wygląda prawie jak gąsior z dachówki (piszę prawie, bo nic nie dorówna gąsiorowi z dachówki), a niektóre są strasznie płaskie, takie bez wyrazu. Jeżeli ktoś ma dach dwuspadowy, to gąsior jest praktycznie nie widoczny.
Ja mam dach wielospadowy i wygląd gąsiora jest dla mnie bardzo ważny.
zdjęcie wyszukane w googlach:
 

Nie uważasz, że ten gąsior jest praktycznie bez przetłoczeń? Jest po prostu płaski i psuje efekt całego dachu, bo blacha wygląda cudnie.

----------


## REKINRW

Gąsiory można bez problemu dorobić np. w firmie zajmującej blacharstwem budowlanym. Ja kupuję blachę płaską i sam dorabiam gąsiory ...  :wink:  Nie ma co odrzucać blachy tylko z powodu gąsiorów

----------


## koka1

Ja uważam, że zaprezentowane zdjęcie jest mało wyraźne, a poza tym, dużo zależy od kąta nachylenia połaci dachowych.
Ja mam typowy dach kopertowy - 30 st. i nie odnoszę wrażenia, że przetłoczenia gąsiorów są niewidoczne.
Ale to oczywiście moje subiektywne odczucie, a blachy i jej gąsiorów takich właśnie, nie zamieniłabym na inne (np. baryłkowe duże).
Oceń sam, to najwyraźniejsze moje zdjęcie oddające istotę.

----------


## voyager2550

Ja już praktycznie jestem zdecydowany na Finnera. Czekam jeszcze na wycenę. Nie wybrałem jeszcze koloru. Myślałem nad RR 23 Grafitowy lub RR 32 Ciemnobrązowy. Na żywo nie miałem okazji zobaczyć. Przeglądałem ten temat ale może ma ktoś jakieś inne fotki ?  :roll eyes:

----------


## Tysonq

koka1 masz rację, że kąt nachylenia dachu jest ważny. U mnie jest 40* i gąsior jest bardziej widoczny.
Marzyłem o dachówce, ale różnica względem blachy okazała się za duża. Skoro nie mogłem mieć dachówki to już nie pchałem się w finnerę za 39zł, tylko wybrałem blachodachówkę lokalnego producenta, która bardzo mi się podoba. Jak daszek już jest dokończony to pięknie wygląda  :smile:  Banan na twarzy najważniejszy hehe

----------


## eroberto1

> *klaudiuszozo* mógłbyś wrzucić zdjęcie całego dachu w tym ceglastym kolorze?


Zdjęcie ceglastej Finnery
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/571/dscf9008b.jpg/

----------


## eroberto1

Co do gąsiorów to tak jak któś napisał można wykonać z blachy płaskiej w niezależnych zakładach blacharskich, te orginalne wcale nie są ładne, a do tego są kosmicznie drogie. W Finlandii do Finnery nie montują nawet gąsiorów baryłkowych tylko proste. Gdyby nie gąsiory Finnera super imituje ceramikę.

----------


## eroberto1

Jeżeli ktoś chce zobaczyć Finnerę w każdym kolorze piszcie śmiało, mam dużo zdjęć z realizacji w każdym kolorze. [email protected]

----------


## fenix2

Dostałem kilka wycen i np. Finnera wychodzi drożej niż dachówka cementowa.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ... Gdyby nie gąsiory Finnera super imituje ceramikę.


Tylko po co kryć dach imitacją skoro można oryginałem. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## koka1

> Tylko po co kryć dach imitacją skoro można oryginałem. Pozdrawiam.


Masz rację, Andrzeju, ale nie każdy ma np. więźbę przygotowaną na utrzymanie skromnych 10 ton masy dachówki  :wink: 
Poza tym, jakoś (może i błędnie) wydaje mi się, że taką blaszkę łatwiej utrzymać w czystości i bez mchu. Myślę, że bardziej bezpieczne wydaje się zastosowanie myjki ciśnieniowej do blachy, aniżeli ceramicznej dachówki.

----------


## koka1

> Dostałem kilka wycen i np. Finnera wychodzi drożej niż dachówka cementowa.


Niestety tak jest. Miałam tę wiedzę i świadomość od początku, gdy w stosunku do dachu z Euronitu - "eski" i rynien Gamrat, mój z finnery miał kosztować 6 tys. więcej  :sad: 
Ale jak pisze *eroberto1*, imitacją jest piękną  :smile:  A ogromnemu dachowi, nadaje sporej lekkości, w czym beton, czy ceramika już tak dobre nie są.
No cóż, za designe się płaci, i to jak widać, słono.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ...nie każdy ma np. więźbę przygotowaną na utrzymanie skromnych 10 ton masy dachówki...


Na nowym dachu może mieć każdy. Nie ma gorszej rzeczy jak pocienianie więźby tylko dlatego, że jest lżejsze pokrycie. Pokrycie blaszane jest dość krótkotrwałe relatywnie do ceny. Lekkie pokrycie to niestabilny dach i akurat lekkość tego rodzaju pokryć jest wadą a nie zaletą. Blaszaną imitację dachówki stosuje się tam gdzie z różnych względów nie można zastosować oryginału. Oczywiście moja wypowiedź nie miała na celu dyskredytacji pokryć blaszanych. 
W określonych warunkach porasta wszystko nawet blacha (nie wspominając nawet o szybach w akwarium). Mycie ciśnieniowe pokryć dachowych jest nieporozumieniem. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## animuss

> 


 Mam obawy co do wymurowanego  pierwszego komina  jest bardzo smukły i przy dużym wietrze może dojść do złamania. Może trzeba zklamrować go.

----------


## fenix2

> Niestety tak jest. Miałam tę wiedzę i świadomość od początku, gdy w stosunku do dachu z Euronitu - "eski" i rynien Gamrat, mój z finnery miał kosztować 6 tys. więcej 
> Ale jak pisze *eroberto1*, imitacją jest piękną  A ogromnemu dachowi, nadaje sporej lekkości, w czym beton, czy ceramika już tak dobre nie są.
> No cóż, za designe się płaci, i to jak widać, słono.


Tylko chodzi o trwałość. Blacha jak to blacha musi zardzewieć do tego jest podziurawiona wkrętami. A ta guma na tych wkrętach jak szybko sparcieje?

----------


## koka1

> Tylko chodzi o trwałość. Blacha jak to blacha musi zardzewieć do tego jest podziurawiona wkrętami. A ta guma na tych wkrętach jak szybko sparcieje?


Na to, co potrzebuję - mam certyfikat.
A reszta - sądzę, że "spsuje się" - nie za mojego żywota  :wink: 
Zresztą jakoś mi się zdaje, że to nie będzie nasze ostatnie budowlane przedsięwzięcie...

----------


## zorba-

Ja wybrałem adamante-burgund- pural mat - w tamtym roku był montaż .

----------


## fenix2

> Na to, co potrzebuję - mam certyfikat.
> A reszta - sądzę, że "spsuje się" - nie za mojego żywota 
> Zresztą jakoś mi się zdaje, że to nie będzie nasze ostatnie budowlane przedsięwzięcie...


Te wszystkie certyfikaty to wiesz.
Ruukki udziela 40 lat gwarancji technicznej i 15 lat gwarancji estetycznej. Ale co tam napisali małym druczkiem. Żeby tą gwarancję wyegzekwować to może być ciężko.

----------


## pwrenowa

> Te wszystkie certyfikaty to wiesz.
> Ruukki udziela 40 lat gwarancji technicznej i 15 lat gwarancji estetycznej. Ale co tam napisali małym druczkiem. Żeby tą gwarancję wyegzekwować to może być ciężko.


Witam.
Z tego co pamietam to RUUKKI jest w Polsce od 1993 roku i gdyby była to firma "krzak" to nie udzielali by tak długiej gwarancji a skoro uważasz, że warunki gwarancyje mają wg Ciebie jakieś zastrzeżenia lub ukryte druczki to może przytoczyłbyś to na forum.  Nie sztuką jest rzucić bezpodstawne hasło. 
A z tego co zauważyłem to uruchomili ostatnio nawet forum eksperckie więc może warto zapytać.  
Pozdr.

----------


## koka1

> Te wszystkie certyfikaty to wiesz.
> Ruukki udziela 40 lat gwarancji technicznej i 15 lat gwarancji estetycznej. Ale co tam napisali małym druczkiem. Żeby tą gwarancję wyegzekwować to może być ciężko.


Aa, i tu się mylisz. Ja urzędas z zawodu jestem i dobrze znam reklamacyjne postępowanie. Jakby co, to wiem jak do sprawy z certyfikatem drogę znaleźć  :wink:  Mnie w razie czego, ciężko nie będzie i te naście lat na pewno wystarczy ...
I z całym przekonaniem popieram mojego mówcę następnego, *pwrenowa*  :smile: 
Ot tak, tak, dla zasady jego wypowiedzi  :smile:

----------


## fenix2

> Witam.
> Z tego co pamietam to RUUKKI jest w Polsce od 1993 roku i gdyby była to firma "krzak" to nie udzielali by tak długiej gwarancji a skoro uważasz, że warunki gwarancyje mają wg Ciebie jakieś zastrzeżenia lub ukryte druczki to może przytoczyłbyś to na forum.  Nie sztuką jest rzucić bezpodstawne hasło. 
> A z tego co zauważyłem to uruchomili ostatnio nawet forum eksperckie więc może warto zapytać.  
> Pozdr.


Nigdzie nie napisałem że to firma krzak. Nawet sam chciałem kupić Finnerę. Ruukki to dobra blacha, ale zawsze blacha.
Nie chce wprowadzić w błąd bo czytałem warunki gwarancji już dość dawno. Chodzi mi o to że np. jeżeli gołąb narobi na dach i blacha zmieni kolor to tego gwarancja nie uwzględnia. Od taki przykład. 
Dalej każde zdrapanie musi być od razu odpowiednio zabezpieczone lakierem itd. itp.
A tak poza tym to gwarancja jest tylko i wyłącznie dobrą wolą producenta.

----------


## fr**I

Witam. 
Oryginalny dach Ruukki oraz systemy rynnowe objęte są bardzo obszerną gwarancją, która stanowi pisemną deklarację producenta o wysokiej jakości produktu. 
Nasze produkty objętę są gwarancją techniczną i estetyczną tzn: 
Gwarancja estetyczna  - obejmuje odpryski, pęknięcia, łuszczenia powłoki z powierzchni
Produktu, jak też znaczące i nierównomierne różnice w kolorze. 
Gwarancja techniczna - obejmuje korozję perforacyjną, czyli wystąpienie dziury w gładkiej powierzchni Produktu.
Okres gwarancji zależy od zastosowanej powłoki i przedstawia się następująco:

Produkty z powłoką Pural mat objęte są 50-letnią gwarancją techniczną oraz 20-letnią gwarancją estetyczną. 

Produkty z powłoką Purex objęte są 40-letnią gwarancją techniczną oraz 15-letnią gwarancją estetyczną. 

Produkty z powłoką Poliester objęte są 30-letnią gwarancją techniczną i 10-letnią gwarancją estetyczną. 

Odnosząc się do przykładów podanych wyżej chciałbym dodać, że treść gwarancji mówi o uszkodzeniach objętych gwarancją ale odnosi się również do użytkowania i odpowiedniej konserwacji dachu. 

Pytania dotyczące produktów RUUKKI proszę zamieszczać w poście: "Ekspert RUUKKI czeka na Wasze pytania" 
Postaram się udzielić jak najbardziej wyczerpujących odpowiedzi.

----------


## Gola86

> Proszę bardzo, ruukki classic , na rąbek stojący. Lekko zmodyfikowany projekt "Dom na górce" z MGProjekt, elewacja południowa.
> 
> Pozdrawiam,


Piękny dach  :smile:  Wygląda bardzo nowocześnie. My jesteśmy już na 90% zdecydowani na Ruukki Classic Premium. Nasz dach ma 130 m powierzchni i wstępna wycena jaką dostaliśmy to 9500 zł (razem z gąsiorami i listwami podrynnowymi). Dla porównania wycena za płaską dachówkę ceramiczną Domino wyniosła 24000 zł.

Będę bardzo wdzięczna jeśli ktoś jeszcze zamieści zdjęcia swojego dachu pokrytego Ruukki Classic lub Classic Premium  :smile:

----------


## animuss

> Piękny dach  Wygląda bardzo nowocześnie. My jesteśmy już na 90% zdecydowani na Ruukki Classic Premium. Nasz dach ma 130 m powierzchni i wstępna wycena jaką dostaliśmy to 9500 zł (razem z gąsiorami i listwami podrynnowymi). Dla porównania wycena za płaską dachówkę ceramiczną Domino wyniosła 24000 zł.


A co to za porównanie cenowe blaszaka do dachu pod dachówką .To tak jakby porównał garaż blaszany do murowanego. Te 9500 zł to i tak dużo za blaszaka .

----------


## Gola86

> A co to za porównanie cenowe blaszaka do dachu pod dachówką .To tak jakby porównał garaż blaszany do murowanego. Te 9500 zł to i tak dużo za blaszaka .


To jest porównanie tego co wyjdzie z mojej kieszeni a nie porównanie materiału.
Może poczytaj trochę o tych - jak to nazwałeś - "blaszakach" bo jeden drugiemu nie równy.
Niestety nie każdemu podoba się falista, ceramiczna (nie daj Boże czerwona) dachówka. Alternatyw do uzyskania nowoczesnego wyglądu domu jest niewiele, a te które są kosztują ciężkie pieniądze.

----------


## animuss

> To jest porównanie tego co wyjdzie z mojej kieszeni a nie porównanie materiału.
> Może poczytaj trochę o tych - jak to nazwałeś - "blaszakach" bo jeden drugiemu nie równy.
> Niestety nie każdemu podoba się falista, ceramiczna (nie daj Boże czerwona) dachówka. Alternatyw do uzyskania nowoczesnego wyglądu domu jest niewiele, a te które są kosztują ciężkie pieniądze.


To jest myślenie zmanipulowanego Polaka .Jak pokryję papą to w mojej kieszeni zostanie jeszcze więcej kasiorki .Jak chcesz porównywać porównuj Ruukki Classic Premium z innymi blaszakami wtedy to będzie adekwatne porównanie.A co do dachówki to mydlenie oczów ,nie to że podoba się czy nie podoba tylko czy damy radę inwestując -budując dom kupić dachówkę .
Dachy pod blacho-dachówką -blaszaki to prawda stają się coraz ładniejsze ,tylko nadal te gąsiory je szpecą (nie dają cienia na uskokach jak blacho-dachówka) .Powinny być przetłaczane z uskokami tak jak blacha na dachu może to dało by lepszy efekt.

----------


## Gola86

> A co do dachówki to mydlenie oczów ,nie to że podoba się czy nie podoba tylko czy damy radę inwestując -budując dom kupić dachówkę .


Widzę, że Twoja teoria polega na tym, że jeśli buduje się dom to trzeba KONIECZNIE pokryć go ciężką dachówką, a jeśli nie ma się tego w zamiarze to nie jest to już dom tylko "blaszak" i w ogóle lepiej nie brać się za budowę bo to wstyd mieć blachę na dachu :/ 
Jeśli mogłabym wybierać to nasz dom nie miałby w ogóle skośnego dachu tylko płaski, ale niestety warunki zagospodarowania przestrzennego na to nie pozwalają.
Rozszerz proszę swoje horyzonty myślowe i postaraj się zrozumieć, że nie każdemu podoba się to co Tobie.
W naszym projekcie są lukarny z pochyleniem dachu 1% i pionowymi ścianami, na których również ma być pokrycie dachowe i jakoś nie wyobrażam sobie jak miałaby trzymać się na tym dachówka ceramiczna a stosowanie dwóch rodzajów pokrycia na dachu nie bardzo mi się uśmiecha.

----------


## animuss

> Widzę, że Twoja teoria polega na tym, że jeśli buduje się dom to trzeba KONIECZNIE pokryć go ciężką dachówką, a jeśli nie ma się tego w zamiarze to nie jest to już dom tylko "blaszak" i w ogóle lepiej nie brać się za budowę bo to wstyd mieć blachę na dachu :/ 
> Jeśli mogłabym wybierać to nasz dom nie miałby w ogóle skośnego dachu tylko płaski, ale niestety warunki zagospodarowania przestrzennego na to nie pozwalają.
> Rozszerz proszę swoje horyzonty myślowe i postaraj się zrozumieć, że nie każdemu podoba się to co Tobie.
> W naszym projekcie są lukarny z pochyleniem dachu 1% i pionowymi ścianami, na których również ma być pokrycie dachowe i jakoś nie wyobrażam sobie jak miałaby trzymać się na tym dachówka ceramiczna a stosowanie dwóch rodzajów pokrycia na dachu nie bardzo mi się uśmiecha.


 Ciężar dachówki to zaleta ,jeżeli tak piszesz to masz niewielkie pojęcie o budownictwie i nie ma się czego wstydzić 
zastępując  pokrycia dachu jakimś substytutem .
Dach płaski to wiele kłopotów z przeciekami  ,a twoje poszerzone horyzonty nie są obiektywne. Przejedz się z wioski do większego miasta na jakąś starówkę i przypatrz na dachy jak się  obrabia montuje dachówki ,wszystko się da.

----------


## Gola86

Wiesz co animuss, jesteś bezczelnym typem i tracę tylko czas na polemikę z tobą !
Nie będę z tobą więcej dyskutować bo i tak nic nie dociera.

Tak na marginesie to jest temat o blachodachówkach więc przenieś się ze swoją ceramiką do odpowiedniego wątku.

----------


## animuss

> Wiesz co animuss, jesteś bezczelnym typem i tracę tylko czas na polemikę z tobą !
> Nie będę z tobą więcej dyskutować bo i tak nic nie dociera.
> 
> Tak na marginesie to jest temat o blachodachówkach więc przenieś się ze swoją ceramiką do odpowiedniego wątku.


 Ja ciebie nie obrażałem ,o jaką polemikę chodzi , na tematy oczywiste ?.To ty poruszyłaś w tym wątku  ceramikę .



> wycena za płaską dachówkę ceramiczną Domino

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

"animus" ma wiedzę i doświadczenie. Trzeba docenić to, że chce się nimi podzielić. To, że forma w jakiej to czyni Ci nie odpowiada a to już inna sprawa. Z jego jak i z innych porad udzielanych za darmo można nie korzystać. Każdy ma prawo wypowiedzieć się tak jak uznaje za stosowne.
Wracając do meritum to nieśmiało zapytam czym projektant sugeruje pokryć dach lukarenki o nachyleniu 1% bo to nawet nie jest 1*? Takie pochylenie to wykonanie w granicach błędu. Krycie takich powierzchni to papa termozgrzewalna więc jakby nie patrzeć dwa rodzaje materiałów. Oczywiście każdy ma wolny wybór (choć nie do końca) bo to jego dom i jego pieniądze. Życzę trafnych i rozsądnych wyborów. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## fenix2

> Ciężar dachówki to zaleta ,...


Dokładnie.

----------


## Gola86

> Każdy ma prawo wypowiedzieć się tak jak uznaje za stosowne.


Tak, ale ja tego pana nie pytałam o zdanie. Moja pierwsza wypowiedź była kierowana do innego użytkownika a zostałam zaatakowana lawiną zalet dachówki ceramicznej. To czym mam zamiar pokryć swój dom to moja indywidualna decyzja a tu jest mi wmawiane że liczy się tylko dachówka, a blacha to szajs. 




> Wracając do meritum to nieśmiało zapytam czym projektant sugeruje pokryć dach lukarenki o nachyleniu 1% bo to nawet nie jest 1*? Takie pochylenie to wykonanie w granicach błędu. Krycie takich powierzchni to papa termozgrzewalna więc jakby nie patrzeć dwa rodzaje materiałów. Oczywiście każdy ma wolny wybór (choć nie do końca) bo to jego dom i jego pieniądze. Życzę trafnych i rozsądnych wyborów. Pozdrawiam.


W projekcie jest przewidziana blacha płaska na rąbek stojący, na lukarnach również. Zapewne pod blachą będzie papa. Pisząc o 2 rodzajach materiałów mam na myśli to co widać. Nie zrobię przecież na całym dachu dachówki falistej a na lukarnach blachy. Raczej nie wyglądałoby to dobrze.

Ja Ciebie również pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## animuss

> zostałam zaatakowana lawiną zalet dachówki ceramicznej. To czym mam zamiar pokryć swój dom to moja indywidualna decyzja a tu jest mi wmawiane że liczy się tylko dachówka, a blacha to szajs.


 Nadal Gola86 nie rozumie co miałem do przekazania .
Może jeszcze raz .
*Oto dachy pod blachą* .



*i to też dachy pod blachą * 



*Na dwóch ostatnich zdjęciach blacha przeszła metamorfozę ......
jaką ?
Taką .........udaje dachówkę .
Po co ?
Inwestorów których nie stać na dachówkę kupują jej namiastkę substytut.
Niektórym ludziom ciężko przychodzi nazywanie po imieniu tego czego oczekują wolą kręcić, obrażać .
Niestety kupując blacho dachówkę podświadomie dążymy do ideału - dachówki. *

----------


## koka1

> Nadal Gola86 nie rozumie co miałem do przekazania .
> Może jeszcze raz .
> *Oto dachy pod blachą* .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Droga Gola!
> 
> ...


Droga *Gola86* !!
Nikt, jak ja, chyba Ciebie lepiej nie zrozumie, a tym bardziej Ci, którzy jakoby, wiedzę posiadają.
Oni, być może znają się na rzeczy, lecz inne priorytety mają i w innym charakterze tu występują.
ABSOLUTNIE nie zgodzę się, że blachodachówką kryją swe dachy osoby na namiastkę ceramiki.
Ogłaszam wszem i wobec, że mój dach mógł być pokryty np. roobenem (np. piemont, nie wspominając o monzie), creatonem (np. vivą) oraz tondachem kilku maści. Ale ... te, podobno piękne i wytrzymałe dachóweczki, mnie się osobiście za grosz nie podobały. Wszystkie wymienione były w cenie mojego dachu z blaszki.
No co, ceramika, to ceramika, prawda?? Tak przynajmniej się o niej tu wypisujecie.
Zatem drodzy Specjaliści! Nie każdy i nie za wszelką cenę pragnie pokryć swój dach dachówką ceramiczną, choć go na to stać.
Niektórzy mają inne priorytety i warto je uszanować!
Też pozdrawiam!
K.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Szanowanie to jedno a przedstawianie swojego zdania to drugie. Kolejny raz powtórzę nie ma żadnego obowiązku korzystania z porad! Nie można się obrażać o to, że ktoś ma inne zdanie czy gusta. Na szczęście jest wolny wybór. Życzę przemyślanych i rozsądnych wyborów. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## neta38

Weszłam w ten wątek ponieważ sama zakupiłam ruukki adamante,ale czytam jakiegos cwaniaczka który ma jakieś problemy z własnymi emocjami i poniza innych tylko dlatego,ze nie wybrali dachówki bo cyt"ich nie stac" co za typek?! Ludzie! To w taki sposób oceniasz ludzi Anonimie? po tym co kupują? Przypomniało mi to sytuacje z pewnego sklepu,gdzie weszlam niezbyt dobrze ubrana,kupilam dosyć drogie kosmetyki i chcialam zaplacic kartą biznesowa,a ekspedientka zawołała kierowniczke i wylegitymowała mnie.Oj to co widzimy moi kochani czesto nas myli,a adamante swoją droga jest super !

----------


## Jan P.

Animuss ma rację . Ludzie liczą każdy grosz i kupują blacho-dachówkę , chcąc mieć namiastkę ceramiki. Dlaczego nie położą trapezu, który jest tańszy i prostszy w kryciu ? . Jan.

----------


## animuss

> Weszłam w ten wątek ponieważ sama zakupiłam ruukki adamante,ale czytam jakiegos cwaniaczka który ma jakieś problemy z własnymi emocjami i poniza innych tylko dlatego,ze nie wybrali dachówki bo cyt"ich nie stac" co za typek?! Ludzie! To w taki sposób oceniasz ludzi Anonimie? po tym co kupują? Przypomniało mi to sytuacje z pewnego sklepu,gdzie weszlam niezbyt dobrze ubrana,kupilam dosyć drogie kosmetyki i chcialam zaplacic kartą biznesowa,a ekspedientka zawołała kierowniczke i wylegitymowała mnie.Oj to co widzimy moi kochani czesto nas myli,a adamante swoją droga jest super !


Moje emocje czują się dobrze .Zakupiłaś ruukki adamante i b. dobrze to twój wybór .Nikogo nie poniżam tępię co innego , co mają powiedzieć ci co mają tyle lat domy pod papą. Nie lubię niestety zakłamania i jeszcze raz powtórzę  , kupując blacho dachówkę podświadomie dążymy do ideału - dachówki.
Powiem więcej a czy papa nie przeszła metamorfozy co to jest ?

----------


## Tysonq

ja to znam pod nazwą papa amerykańska. Na altanie leży już 10lat, zero problemu, tylko od strony północnej jest cała zielona (pierwotny kolor brązowy)  :cool:

----------


## Jan P.

Zrób kalenicę z miedzi ,powinno pomóc. Jan.

----------


## Tysonq

kalenicy brak. Dach to typowa koperta

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Skoro brak kalenicy to masz dach namiotowy. Obróbka miedziana na narożach (gradach) załatwi sprawę. Środek do usuwania nalotów ma w swojej ofercie ISOLA. Wracając do wcześniejszych wypowiedzi chciałem tylko nieśmiało zauważyć, że gont bitumiczny to bardziej lub mniej udana imitacja łupka podobnie jak płytka włóknocementowa. ISOLA poszła nawet dalej i wyprodukowała Skifera imitującego krycie niemieckie łupkiem. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Jan P.

To masz 4 kalenice :yes:  Jan.

----------


## Tysonq

Jak znajdę chwilę czasu to zabiorę się za to, bo na razie najważniejszy jest mój budowany dom  :smile: 
Dobrze wiedzieć o tej miedzi, człowiek będzie mądrzejszy jak będzie u siebie stawiał altanę.

----------


## animuss

> Wracając do wcześniejszych wypowiedzi chciałem tylko nieśmiało zauważyć, że gont bitumiczny to bardziej lub mniej udana imitacja łupka podobnie jak płytka włóknocementowa. Pozdrawiam.


Ja wklejałem papę na podobę  karpiówki w łuskę .

Producent zadał sobie trud i pociął na kawałki papę,przecież w całości również była by szczelna i dużo mniej poszło by materiału bo tu włazi jedna imitacja  na drugą imitację  .

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Szanowny animussie oczywiście i dobrze napisałeś "podobna do karpiówki" bo imituje łupek o takim kształcie a to dla tego, że zbliża się do niego grubością a do grubości karpiówki jeszcze dużo jej brakuje. Może widziałeś wzorem włoskiej firmy "Index" "Icopal" oferuje papę drukowaną w jakąś formę imitującą blachodachówkę a reklamuje ją jako "rolowaną dachówkę". Lekko mówiąc tym stwierdzeniem roluje klientów. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## animuss

> Szanowny animussie oczywiście i dobrze napisałeś "podobna do karpiówki" bo imituje łupek o takim kształcie a to dla tego, że zbliża się do niego grubością a do grubości karpiówki jeszcze dużo jej brakuje. Może widziałeś wzorem włoskiej firmy "Index" "Icopal" oferuje papę drukowaną w jakąś formę imitującą blachodachówkę a reklamuje ją jako "rolowaną dachówkę". Lekko mówiąc tym stwierdzeniem roluje klientów. Pozdrawiam.


Maz rację   łupek również  jest podobny (cieńszy od karpiówki). Widziałem Rolowaną Dachówkę 3D czyli -"foto papę"  (zaczerpnięte od- foto tapeta) .Myślę że szczelniejsza była by z nadrukiem w drugim kierunku i kładziona jak tradycyjna papa. 

Prawda jest taka że ludzie kupują podróbkę(namiastkę) czegoś ,ja to obnażam i dostaję po łapach .
Szkoda że  nie zrobili nadruku np.zielonej łąki ,jedyny plus to jaśniejsze kolory obniżają temperaturę nagrzewającego się pokrycia czy to papowego czy innego .*Domy z mieszkaniami na poddaszu powinny mieć jaśniejsze pokrycia dachu i grubą izolację cieplną.*

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Przy takim pochyleniu dachu papy nie można kłaść poziomo a tylko brytami prostopadłymi do okapu. Na załączonym przez Ciebie zdjęciu dokładnie widać, że jest to imitacja blachodachówki. Nie znam dachówki, która by miała taki wzór. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## animuss

> Przy takim pochyleniu dachu papy nie można kłaść poziomo a tylko brytami prostopadłymi do okapu. Na załączonym przez Ciebie zdjęciu dokładnie widać, że jest to imitacja blachodachówki. Nie znam dachówki, która by miała taki wzór. Pozdrawiam.


 Nie podoba i się pionowe połączenie papy (prostopadle do okapu) woda potrafi podciekać i zimą mróz( lód) rozrywa połączenia.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

To jest kwestia kultury wykonania ma być zatopione a wypływ nie powinien być widoczny. Przeciek jest teoretycznie i praktycznie nie możliwy. Przy układaniu brytów poziomo też masz pionowe połączenia bo nikt się nie bawi w zacinanie skosów. A co jest na płaskim dachu? po prostu wgrzanie musi być szczelne. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## atsyrut

> To jest myślenie zmanipulowanego Polaka .Jak pokryję papą to w mojej kieszeni zostanie jeszcze więcej kasiorki .Jak chcesz porównywać porównuj Ruukki Classic Premium z innymi blaszakami wtedy to będzie adekwatne porównanie.A co do dachówki to mydlenie oczów ,nie to że podoba się czy nie podoba tylko czy damy radę inwestując -budując dom kupić dachówkę .
> Dachy pod blacho-dachówką -blaszaki to prawda stają się coraz ładniejsze ,tylko nadal te gąsiory je szpecą (nie dają cienia na uskokach jak blacho-dachówka) .Powinny być przetłaczane z uskokami tak jak blacha na dachu może to dało by lepszy efekt.


Witaj,

Widzę że jesteś wielkim zwolennikiem dachówki - ok masz takie prawo. Ale nie krytyka przedmówców nic nie da. Jeśłi ktoś ma 9,5 tysiaca na pokrycie dachowe - oczywiście nie wytrzaśnie 24 tysięcy na pokrycie ceramiką - mimo ze jest lepsza, wytrzymalsza, stabilniejsza i inne tego typu zalety...   choć z drugiej strony idąc Twoim tokiem rozumowania - można pokryć dachówkę ceramiczną za 24 tysiace - i zrezygnować na przykład z okien  - zasłońmy je folią ale co tam - mamy super dach ......   Jeśłi masz 50 tysięcy złotych to idziesz nie idziesz do salonu Lexus..... prosta matematyka....

----------


## animuss

> Witaj,
> 
> Widzę że jesteś wielkim zwolennikiem dachówki - ok masz takie prawo. Ale nie krytyka przedmówców nic nie da. Jeśłi ktoś ma 9,5 tysiaca na pokrycie dachowe - oczywiście nie wytrzaśnie 24 tysięcy na pokrycie ceramiką - mimo ze jest lepsza, wytrzymalsza, stabilniejsza i inne tego typu zalety...   choć z drugiej strony idąc Twoim tokiem rozumowania - można pokryć dachówkę ceramiczną za 24 tysiace - i zrezygnować na przykład z okien  - zasłońmy je folią ale co tam - mamy super dach ......   Jeśłi masz 50 tysięcy złotych to idziesz nie idziesz do salonu Lexus..... prosta matematyka....


 Idąc moim tokiem myślenia  uczciwie pochodzisz do tematu nie mam tyle mamony to kupuję namiastkę dachówki lub coś innego i po problemie. Są ludzie ,którym nigdy nie przejdzie przez gardło kupiłem to bo mnie nie stać na tamto a chciałbym mieć coś takiego  .Po to właśnie Ruuki produkuje blacho-dachówkę znalazła niszę  i w pewien sposób uszczęśliwia  warstwę społeczną .Obnażając to niestety dostaję po uszach. Czy zbrzydłyby nasze dachy estetycznie  jak te pod blacho-dachówką zastąpiłoby się blachą trapezową ? przecież to taka sama blacha i jeszcze tańsza tylko mniej lub inaczej pognieciona .

----------


## Kami &karolina

> Weszłam w ten wątek ponieważ sama zakupiłam ruukki adamante,ale czytam jakiegos cwaniaczka który ma jakieś problemy z własnymi emocjami i poniza innych tylko dlatego,ze nie wybrali dachówki bo cyt"ich nie stac" co za typek?! Ludzie! To w taki sposób oceniasz ludzi Anonimie? po tym co kupują? Przypomniało mi to sytuacje z pewnego sklepu,gdzie weszlam niezbyt dobrze ubrana,kupilam dosyć drogie kosmetyki i chcialam zaplacic kartą biznesowa,a ekspedientka zawołała kierowniczke i wylegitymowała mnie.Oj to co widzimy moi kochani czesto nas myli,a adamante swoją droga jest super !


Masz rację co do adamante że jest super. Sam pokryłem nią swój dach i dużo ludzi mówi mi że jest zajebi...Poza tym tak naprawde adamante nie wyjdzie taniej niż dachówka ceramiczna,jeśli nawet to różnica jest jakieś 2-3 tyś max.zależy jaki dach.Mnie dach wyniósł 50 tyś.bez podbitek tak więc nie taniej jak ceramiką.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## neta38

> Masz rację co adamante że jest super,sam pokryłem nią swój dach i dużo ludzi mówi mi że jest zajebi...Poza tym tak naprawde adamante nie wyjdzie taniej niż dachówka ceramiczna,jeśli nawet to różnica jest jakieś 2-3 tyś max.zależy jaki dach.Mnie dach wyniósł 50 tyś.bez podbitek tak więc nie taniej jak ceramiką.
> Pozdrawiam



Popieram!

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

A tak dokładnie to co popierasz? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## neta38

> A tak dokładnie to co popierasz? Pozdrawiam.


Andrzeju Wilhelmie popieram post wyżej czyli post -----> Quote Originally Posted by Kami &karolina.U nas w Polsce jest mentalność robić wszystko na lata czego ja nie rozumiem.Kupująć blachę na dach nawet nie brałam pod uwage dachówki jakiejkolwiek.Moim marzeniem była ruukki Adamante.Nie wiem ile by mnie kosztował dach z dachówki i wcale nie kładłam blachy z oszczędności,ale widać,że Ty nie masz doczynienia z takimi osobami i każdego kto ma dach z blachy wkładasz do jednego wora i wrzucasz do "dusigorszy" lub biedaków według Twojego odczucia.Niestety moj drogi czasy i ludzie się zmieniają.juz nie buduje się domów przypominających bunkry,ale małe,ekonomiczne domki bez zamiarów mieszkania w rodzinie wilopokoleniowej.Okna zmieniałam ok 4 lata temu oczywiscie plastiki białe,nie przez to,że były tansze,ale na tamten czas pasowaly mi do elewacji.teraz zmieniam wszystko,elewacje tez i pasowałyby mi brązowe,wiec jest i plan wymiany okien no i jak widzisz ,czasy są takie,że można wziąc coś kupić,a za jakiś czas wymienić.Domyślam się,że masz ok 50 lat  :smile:  pozdrawiam i życze Ci dużo radości i optymizmu i mniej jadu do blachy,ludzi jak i czasami ugryzienia się w jezyk zanim wyrzucisz swój jad i kogoś obrazisz,bo są zapewne osoby ktore nie stać na dachówke i Twoja kąśliwość zaboli je,a po co komuś robić krzywde za swoj zgorzkniały charakter

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ... życze Ci ... mniej jadu do blachy...


O jakim jadzie piszesz?! Przeczytaj na spokojnie całą swoją wypowiedź i zastanów się nad tym co piszesz. Jak staram się podobnie jak inni merytorycznie doradzić. Z moich rad można korzystać bądź nie. Jak Ciebie stać to możesz sobie co roku zmieniać okna, pokrycie dachu i co tylko chcesz. Nie pisz tylko bzdur czy kogoś stać na dachówkę czy nie, gdyż dachówka cementowa jest tańsza od tej blachy. Jak widać do tej pory nie miałaś wiele do powiedzenia. A tak w ogóle to bardzo fajnie, że coś popierasz. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## neta38

Andrzeju Wilhelmie rozumiem,ze nie masz co robić w ciagu dnia tylko siedzieć na forach i radzić obojetnie co i obojetnie gdzie.Jak może zauwazysz ten wątek dotyczy ruukki adamante,a nie dachowki czy papy wiec to co piszesz nikogo tutaj zapewne specjalnie nie interesuje.To tak jakby ktos się Ciebie pytal o zakup butów,a radziles spodnie.Co ma piernik do wiatraka?Rozumiem,ze jestes zwolennikiem dachówki(ja wlasnie sciągnelam cementową) i bron mnie Boże kłaść cos podobnego.Natomiast co do tego czy miałam coś do powiedzenia ta dyskusja nie wnosi dla mnie nic nowego,a na temat dachówek kłasć lub nie nie dyskutuje,bo po pierwsze nawet się nad tym nie zastanawialam,a po drugie nie mam czasu,bo mam ekipy remontowe w domu i od dachu i przymiarki do ocieplenia.Nie każdy moj drogi ma czas siedziec na forum cały dzien i sledzić wątki..Zastanawia mnie tylko jedno,bo rowniez pracuję w branzy usługowej i ja staram się radzić,ale szanować gust swoich klientów,jak Ty nie boisz się podchodzić z takim jadem,nazywac domy kładzione blachodachowką "blaszakami" nie boisz się,ze klienci to przeczytają i przestaną korzystac z Twoich usług.Nie jestes tutaj w żaden sposob anonimowy przecież,a nie wmowisz mi,że Ty radzisz,bo to nie jest porada tylko napady wscieklizny.PoZdr

----------


## animuss

> Andrzeju Wilhelmie rozumiem,ze nie masz co robić w ciagu dnia tylko siedzieć na forach i radzić obojetnie co i obojetnie gdzie.Jak może zauwazysz ten wątek dotyczy ruukki adamante,a nie dachowki czy papy wiec to co piszesz nikogo tutaj zapewne specjalnie nie interesuje.To tak jakby ktos się Ciebie pytal o zakup butów,a radziles spodnie.Co ma piernik do wiatraka?Rozumiem,ze jestes zwolennikiem dachówki(ja wlasnie sciągnelam cementową) i bron mnie Boże kłaść cos podobnego.Natomiast co do tego czy miałam coś do powiedzenia ta dyskusja nie wnosi dla mnie nic nowego,a na temat dachówek kłasć lub nie nie dyskutuje,bo po pierwsze nawet się nad tym nie zastanawialam,a po drugie nie mam czasu,bo mam ekipy remontowe w domu i od dachu i przymiarki do ocieplenia.Nie każdy moj drogi ma czas siedziec na forum cały dzien i sledzić wątki..Zastanawia mnie tylko jedno,bo rowniez pracuję w branzy usługowej i ja staram się radzić,ale szanować gust swoich klientów,jak Ty nie boisz się podchodzić z takim jadem,nazywac domy kładzione blachodachowką "blaszakami" nie boisz się,ze klienci to przeczytają i przestaną korzystac z Twoich usług.Nie jestes tutaj w żaden sposob anonimowy przecież,a nie wmowisz mi,że Ty radzisz,bo to nie jest porada tylko napady wscieklizny.PoZdr


 P. Andrzej Wilhelmi ma wiedzę i doświadczenie. Trzeba docenić to, że chce się mu jeszcze zajrzeć na forum po pracy i  doradzać innym. Czyni to z wielką  kulturą  i można P.Andrzeja stawiać  tu za wzór.   A jeżeli Ci nie odpowiadają  jego wpisy to po prostu je pomijaj . Z jego  porad udzielanych za darmo można nie korzystać jeżeli korzystasz to bierzesz je niestety z całym inwentarzem  . Każdy ma prawo wypowiedzieć się tak jak uznaje za stosowne ."Blaszak" to potoczne  określenie w branży dekarskiej dachu pod blachą obojętnie jak pogniecioną  i tyle ,ale widzę że to określenie  kuje w oczy .

----------


## Kami &karolina

Drodzy forumowicze tak naprawdę nie ma powodu by się kłócić i robić jakiś problem bo nie ma z czego.Fajnie pogadać i powymieniać się wszelkimi przejściami związanymi z budową, ale nie oszukujmy się każdy i tak zrobie jak zechce i według swojego uznania-to oczywiste.Jednemu się podoba dachówka drugiemu blachodachówka a jeszcze innemu gont/jednego stać dugiego nie na poszczególne rzeczy tak więc wymieniajmy się swoimi doświadczeniami ale bez docinek i brzydkich zwrotów.Pozdrawiam

----------


## Jan P.

I nie róbmy błędów w kłótni  :wink: . Jan.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ... Ty nie boisz się podchodzić z takim jadem,nazywac domy kładzione blachodachowką "blaszakami" ...


Miałbym do Ciebie małą prośbę abyś nie przypisywała mi słów, których nigdy nie napisałem a jak już cytujesz cokolwiek to cytuj z oryginału.
Chciałem jeszcze nieśmiało zauważyć iż Wilhelmi to moje nazwisko i trochę nieładnie mylić je z imieniem Wilhelm.
Pozostałą część Twojej wypowiedzi pozostawiam bez komentarza. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## netcom

A ja uważam, że blacho dachówka Ruukki Finnera jest najlepsza, ponieważ (chyba jeszcze tego nikt nie napisał)
całość pokrycia na dach 220 m2 (około 350sztuk paneli blaszanych  zajmuje mi w garażu tylko jedną paletę o wysokości około metra, z czego 3/4 to przekładki styropianowe.
Drugi argument jest taki, że całość waży niewiele ponad tonę, czyli spokojnie mogę wsadzić ćwierć pokrycia do samochodu i się nie zarwie.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Nie zauważyłem aby ktokolwiek coś złego o tym produkcie napisał. Natomiast argumenty, których Ty użyłeś z dachem jako takim nie mają nic wspólnego i dla wykonania dachu są mało istotne. Pragnę zwrócić uwagę na fakt, iż lekkość pokrycia dachowego jest zaletą tylko w przypadku starych obiektów z nadwyrężoną więźbą i ścianami. Natomiast w pozostałych jest wadą. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## neta38

Pytanie nieaktualne.Pozdrawiam

----------


## spyra80

Nie no z tym że lekka waga to wada przy nowym dachu to przesadzacie. dach mi kładł doświadczony (50 lat buduje więżby) cieśla. Dziadek ale oko miał lepsze niż moje i młodsi jego pracownicy. Powiedziałem mu że chce mieć dachowke ceramiczną na domku Z34 ze strony z500. Powiedział tak:" jestem pewien że mimo ze w projekcie jest mowa o dachowce ceramicznej, konstrukca jetkowa nie wytrzyma ceramiki. zaproponowal grubsze krokwie i dodał poprzeczną belkę. powiedzial ze do wagi dachu trzeba dodac jeszcze np mokry snieg. wszystko bedzie dobrze przez kilka lat, ale za 20 niekoniecznie wiezba moze nie wytrzymac. To tyle jesli chodzi o wage dachu, wg doswiadczonego ciesli. w tym roku pomyslalem o blachodachowce ruukki finnera, tak abym mial namiastke dachowki :smile: . Mam juz kontakty do kilku ekip , a tu niespodzianka a mianowicie jeden z wykonawcow powiedzial ze jesli ruukki lezy dluzej niz pol roku na magazynie to nie bedzie juz to samo jak nowa z fabryki, a chodzi dokładnie o wkład blachy, Co wy na to????

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> Nie no z tym że lekka waga to wada przy nowym dachu to przesadzacie.


A niby w czym jest ta przesada? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## spyra80

przesada? przecież napisałem dlaczego uważam ze to przesada, a Pan nie powiedział żadnego agrumentu dlaczego lekki dach to wada. Ale powtórzę  dlaczego tak uważam, więźba nie jest metalowa ale drewniana, więc w  przypadku konstrukcji jętkowej (wiem że są inne konstrukcje ale to wyznacza projekt i projektant) przy obciążeniu dachówką ceramiczną lub betonową które jest jakby Pan nie zauważył nawet kilkadziesiąt kg/m2, może dojść do rozjechania się dachu, murłata może nie wytrzymać obciążenia, gdyż siła ciężaru nie działa prostopadle do muru ale pcha ją do zewnątrz budynku i tylko jętki temu przeciwdziałają, dlatego blachodachówka jest zaletą ,wieć nie rozumiem dlaczego Pan mówi że przy nowym domu to wada???? czyżby silne podmuchy wiatru ma Pan na myśli?? Silny wiatr o kierunku właściwym do budowy dachu zerwie każby dach, jedynie trudniej mu będzie ruszyś dachówkę gdy wieje równolegle do połaci dachu więc o czym Pan mówi, mówiąc wada????

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Warto czasem przed zadawaniem pytań trochę poczytać. Pisałem o tym parokrotnie. Przytaczane przez Ciebie argumenty są  nie trafione a świadczą jedynie o nieuporządkowanej wiedzy. Jętki jako element konstrukcyjny więźby pracują na ściskanie czyli nie zapobiegają rozjechaniu się więźby a zapobiegają ugięciu krokwi. Na murłatę a przez nią na wieniec działa siła wzdłuż krokwi, która rozkłada się na dwie składowe prostopadłą i poziomą. Ta pozioma zależy od kąta nachylenia połaci, im stromszy dach tym ta siła mniejsza. Więźbę trzyma wieniec i mocowana do niego murłata (jest w prawie każdej więźbie choć nie musi być). Lekki dach jest nie stabilny, mało odporny na wzdłużne podmuchy wiatru stąd zalecane stężenia lub pełne deskowanie. Lekki dach może po prostu odfrunąć. Oczywiście więźby przy projektowaniu są liczone na obciążenia stałe (ciężar własny, pokrycie oraz warstwy wewnętrzne) i obciążenia zmienne (od wiatru i śniegu). Ciężkie pokrycie stabilizuje więźbę dając jej odpowiednie naprężenie. Dodam jeszcze, że to cichszy, oraz posiadający dużą bezwładność cieplną co jest dość istotne latem do tego to oryginał a nie imitacja. Walory estetyczne pomijam. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## spyra80

Czytam, i to dużo i doskonale wiem co piszą definicje, jednak studiowałem fizyke praktyczna , wiem to co Pan napisał jakie są składowe siły itd i nie bedziemy sie kłocić bo to nie ten wątek, ale na chłopski rozum tylko chciałem zauważyć że jętka prócz niby zapobieganiu wygięcia krokwi, przeciwdziała siłom które działają na mur, czyli zapobiega rozjechaniu. Oczywiście jak zastosujemy ząbki w murłacie siła ta jest o wiele mniejsza, a wrecz siła "pozioma"  ta jest bliska zeru, dlatego zapominają o niej często twórcy definicji jętki i tylko to chciałem zauważyc. Nawet niech Pan wyobrazi (czysto teoretycznie) sobie więźbę bez jetki z dachówką i z blachą, dodatkowo z mokrym śniegiem, nie trudno sobie wyobrazić że prędzej dach sie rozjedzie niż krokwia sie ugnie. Oczywiście to tylko teoria bo taki dach nie ma prawa długo wytrzymac, ale z blachą ma większe szanse bo jest lżejsza, poza tym mury też są ze soba związane i to tylko teoria.  Wracając do tematu czy ktos słyszał o tym że blachę ruukki potrafią sprzedać ze zwrotów???

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Widać różnych fizyk się uczyliśmy. Natomiast ta prawdziwa jest jedna! Jętka działa na ściskanie a nie na jedno i drugie a ilość śniegu nie ma tu nic do rzeczy. Natomiast kleszcze działają na rozciąganie i to one kompensują siły poziome. Składowa pozioma będzie zawsze bez względu na to czy wytniesz w murłacie ząbki czy nie! Czyżby Cię nie uczyli tego na uczelni? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## martin1977

Witam. Mam wycene dachu Ruukki MONTERRY połysk całość 292 m efektywne razem z membraną corotop red strong i orynnowaniem 16000 tyś proszę o opinię na temat tej blachy.

----------


## marek790524

Czy spotkał się ktoś z państwa z blachą ruukki 2 gat. Sprzedają niedaleko mnie po 14zł/m2 adamante, blacha ma niewielkie zarysowania, czasem krawędź odkształcona ale wizualnie jeszcze nie wygląda źle. Długości są po 2,6 m bo jak mówił to końcówka czy początki taśmy blachowej. Jeżeli ktoś miał z tym styczność  prosiłbym o opinię bo cena wydaje się niewiarygodnie niska.  Ma także płaską po 45zł, połowę ceny ale nie oglądałem.

----------


## animuss

> Czy spotkał się ktoś z państwa z blachą ruukki 2 gat. Sprzedają niedaleko mnie po 14zł/m2 adamante, blacha ma niewielkie zarysowania, czasem krawędź odkształcona ale wizualnie jeszcze nie wygląda źle. Długości są po 2,6 m bo jak mówił to końcówka czy początki taśmy blachowej. Jeżeli ktoś miał z tym styczność  prosiłbym o opinię bo cena wydaje się niewiarygodnie niska.  Ma także płaską po 45zł, połowę ceny ale nie oglądałem.


A to na dom ma być  czy jakiś magazyn ,będzie widać połączenia pionowe każdego pasa ,nie da się złożyć dokładnie .

----------


## marek790524

Ogólnie to dom, a te połączenia mocno szpecą bo i pytałem o całą  już normalną 6m to też zalecał z 2 części bo za długa. A tak jeszcze bo cenowo prawie to samo, dach dwuspadowy- czy lepiej finnera (purex) czy monterrey w pural macie a może nie warto przepłacać i monerrey w purexie ?

----------


## animuss

> Ogólnie to dom, a te połączenia mocno szpecą bo i pytałem o całą  już normalną 6m to też zalecał z 2 części bo za długa. A tak jeszcze bo cenowo prawie to samo, dach dwuspadowy- czy lepiej finnera* (purex)* czy monterrey w* pural* macie a może nie warto przepłacać i monerrey w purexie ?


Schłodzimy na gusta jeden oko pocieszy patrząc na to  drugi na  tamto  :smile: 
Pural Mat jest trwalszą powłoką .
Jak mmiałbym coś pokryć blachą to 
Blachodachówka Rukki Classic na rąbek stojący.

http://www.ambit.gda.pl/Blachodachow...ek-Stojacy.htm
Przed zakupem proszę przeczytać jeszcze ten wątek. 
 "O dachach z blachy - ekspert odpowiadał na Wasze pytania"
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthread.php?200486

----------


## marek790524

A co byście polecali Ruukki Finerra czy nowa Budmat Venecja, wzór podobny, cenowo Budmat ma troszkę droższą płaską blachę bo profilowanej cena jest porównywalna. Ruukki pwłoka purex a Budmat ma chyba  Prelaq X-Matt

----------


## jaremy

A powiedzcie mi co sądzicie o blachach na rąbek stojący firmy bratex. z tego co obczytałem robią na blachach rukki. czy ktoś z was spotkał się z ich produktem. dodam. że cenowo wychodzi bardzo dobrze.


P.S. Czy do obróbki okna dachowego przy blasze na rąbek stojący stosuje się kołnierz. Wyjaśnijcie mi to jak chłopu na granicy. Chodzi mi o jakiś ciepły montaż, bo wiem że są ciepłe kołnierze z tym, że one brzydko wyglądają przy blaszcze na rąbek. Jak wy to ogarniacie.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Przy kryciu dachów blachą płaska kołnierze do okien powinien wykonać dekarz o ile potrafi. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Cris3City

> A co byście polecali Ruukki Finerra czy nowa Budmat Venecja, wzór podobny, cenowo Budmat ma troszkę droższą płaską blachę bo profilowanej cena jest porównywalna. Ruukki pwłoka purex a Budmat ma chyba  Prelaq X-Matt


Z tego co wiem Budmat jeszcze nie ma tego na rynku. Poczekamy - zobaczymy czy będzie to godna konkurencja. Na tą chwilę Finnera jest zdecydowanie chyba numerem jeden, ze względu na gwarancje, montaż i wygląd. Poczekamy na Venecję i zobaczymy jak to będzie wyglądało jakościowo i cenowo. Inne Arady i Flexy zupełnie pomijam.

----------


## K160

Budmat Venecja chyba produkcja idzie pełną parą. Na portalach aukcyjnych jest tego coraz więcej. Fabryczne otwory, wygląda zachęcająco. Też się nad nią zastanawiam. Chyba jest tańsza niż Finnera, stal SSAB, kształt ładny, jakie macie oferty cenowe na nią, o ile to nie tajemnica?

Jak głęboko tłoczone blachy w niewielkich panelach sprawdzają się na dużej połaci, z lekkimi nierównościami (bez przesady) i z rozstawem łat tak na średnio nieźle? Chodzi o to czy blacha o takim tłoczeniu dobrze maskuje lekko nierówną połacią i nie sprawia problemów przy samodzielnym montażu? Czy arkusze mimo niedoskonałości połaci dobrze się łączą?

----------


## Robertwawa

Poszukuje warunków gwarancji firmy ruukki, gdyż nigdzie się o nie nie mogę doprosić. Piszą 50 lat a nie wiadomo na co...
Czy byłby ktoś na tyle uprzejmy aby udostępnić warunki gwarancji z ostatniego roku? Najlepiej ktoś kto zakupił dach i otrzymał pisemną gwarancję.
Z góry dziękuje!

----------


## thatgozdek

> Poszukuje warunków gwarancji firmy ruukki, gdyż nigdzie się o nie nie mogę doprosić. Piszą 50 lat a nie wiadomo na co...
> Czy byłby ktoś na tyle uprzejmy aby udostępnić warunki gwarancji z ostatniego roku? Najlepiej ktoś kto zakupił dach i otrzymał pisemną gwarancję.
> Z góry dziękuje!


gwarancja ruki jest jaka jest i dlatego ciezko jest sie o nia doprosic;] znam dobrze pewną sochaczewską hurtownie z pokryciami dachowymi i znam temat.. Oni sprzedają tylko towary dobrej jakosci bo nie chcą zadnych reklamacji - tym samym nie sprzedają blach pruszynskiego ani ruukki, dlatego ze z jakoscia te produkty maja mało wspolnego. W blasze na dach bardzo wazna (oprocz rdzenia stalowego) jest grubosc powloki cyku pod lakierem(niektore punkty sprzedazy mają sprecjalne mierniki). Jezeli ta nie miesci sie w normach - moim zdaniem nie powinna byc w sprzedazy (chyba ze bez gwarancji) jezeli chodzi o finere - gwarancja jest bardzo ciekawie sformułowana, dlatego kupują ją ludzie, ktorzy jej nie przeczytali. Z blachodachówek modułowych polecałbym planja bodajze goodlock - jest ok, ale zdecydowanie najbardziej polecam Venecje z budmatu. To tylko moje zdanie, nie znam dobrze firmy ruukki ale ta gwarancja mi wystarcza zeby ich nie poznawac ale reklame mają dobra! W załaczniku druk gwarancyjny - zwroccie uwage szczegolnie na pkt 4 - "gwarancja nie obejmuje:... "

----------


## fenix2

> Poszukuje warunków gwarancji firmy ruukki, gdyż nigdzie się o nie nie mogę doprosić. Piszą 50 lat a nie wiadomo na co...
> Czy byłby ktoś na tyle uprzejmy aby udostępnić warunki gwarancji z ostatniego roku? Najlepiej ktoś kto zakupił dach i otrzymał pisemną gwarancję.
> Z góry dziękuje!


Gołąb nas*a przepraszam narobi na 'blachę' i pa pa gwarancjo!

----------


## pwrenowa

> gwarancja ruki jest jaka jest i dlatego ciezko jest sie o nia doprosic;] znam dobrze pewną sochaczewską hurtownie z pokryciami dachowymi i znam temat.. Oni sprzedają tylko towary dobrej jakosci bo nie chcą zadnych reklamacji - tym samym nie sprzedają blach pruszynskiego ani ruukki, dlatego ze z jakoscia te produkty maja mało wspolnego. W blasze na dach bardzo wazna (oprocz rdzenia stalowego) jest grubosc powloki cyku pod lakierem(niektore punkty sprzedazy mają sprecjalne mierniki). Jezeli ta nie miesci sie w normach - moim zdaniem nie powinna byc w sprzedazy (chyba ze bez gwarancji) jezeli chodzi o finere - gwarancja jest bardzo ciekawie sformułowana, dlatego kupują ją ludzie, ktorzy jej nie przeczytali. Z blachodachówek modułowych polecałbym planja bodajze goodlock - jest ok, ale zdecydowanie najbardziej polecam Venecje z budmatu. To tylko moje zdanie, nie znam dobrze firmy ruukki ale ta gwarancja mi wystarcza zeby ich nie poznawac ale reklame mają dobra! W załaczniku druk gwarancyjny - zwroccie uwage szczegolnie na pkt 4 - "gwarancja nie obejmuje:... "



Z tekstu, który napisałeś mogę wnioskować, że jesteś zagorzałym fanem bud mat-u  :Smile:  bądź jego regionalnym dystrybutorem... 
To napisz mi proszę jak zmierzysz miernikiem powłokę cynkową na rdzeniu ??? 
Co do treści gwarancji to jest ogólnie dostępna u dystrybutorów Ruukki i  wcale nie trzeba się o nią prosić wystarczy tylko pofatygować się do punktu sprzedaży... 
Z tego co wiem to tylko Ruukki produkuje pokrycia z własnego materiału - bo zarówno produkcja blachy stalowej ocynkowanej jak i jej powlekanie odbywa się w hutach i zakładach należących do koncernu Ruukki. 
Skoro jak sam napisałeś nie znasz dobrze firmy Ruukki to po co wypisujesz takie głupoty !!! A z drugiej strony tak bardzo polecasz Venecję to co napiszesz na stwierdzenie, że Venecja dopiero co została wprowadzona na rynek a powłoka zastosowana do jej produkcji jest nową powłoką i nikt tak do końca nie wie jak będzie się zachowywać w naszych warunkach klimatycznych... a Finnera jest na rynku od ponad trzech lat... 
Ponadto  - bud mat produkuje swoje wyroby z blach SSAB i jest uzależniony od zewnętrznego dostawcy. 
Resztę pozostawię bez komentarza...

----------


## wszystko sam

Witam
jestem laiczką więc wybaczcie mi proste opisanie sprawy
mamy do wymiany dach 180 m2 dwuspadowy, konstrukcja drewniana jest ok. łaty w sumie też; początkowo wybraliśmy sobie gont trójwymiarowy (?) ładny jest , ale do tego płyty osb i trochę powaliły nas koszty. Z tego co sobie poczytałam pokrycie dachu blachodachówką wyjdzie nas taniej bo nie trzeba już płyt. 
Tak jak już pisałam jako laik nie znam się na firmach - producentach blchodachówek dlatego proszę o pomoc w wyborze dobrej ale w miarę taniej blachodachówki. 
pozdrawiam

----------


## Feniks2012

Odradzam Ruuki:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...%82o%C5%BCenia

----------


## MYU

Witam
mam blachodachówkę ruukki adamante o wysokości profilu 55mm
http://www.ruukkidachy.pl/Dachy-rynn...Ruukki-40#tab0

I na dachu ma być okno wyłazowe z kołnierzem, który wg opisu jest do profili do 50mm. Czyli U mnie jest 5mm więcej. Czy jeśli bym kupił to okno, to nie będzie problemu? Chodzi o okno okpol z takim kołnierzem http://www.okpol.pl/product/uniwersalny-u/

----------


## Wiesław 170

Witam wszystkich
Czy ma ktoś kartę gwarancyjną z zakupu blachodachówki Ruukki Pural Maxi Nowa . Kupiłem ten produkt w 2001 roku w grudniu ale nie dostałem karty gwarancyjnej a mam problem z zgłoszeniem reklamacji , grają na zwłokę . Gdybym posiadał od innej osoby kopię takiej karty lub chociaż jakąś ulotkę lub reklame która potwierdzi 15 letni okres gwarancyjny na powłokę.

----------


## BigSack

> Witam
> mam blachodachówkę ruukki adamante o wysokości profilu 55mm
> http://www.ruukkidachy.pl/Dachy-rynn...Ruukki-40#tab0
> 
> I na dachu ma być okno wyłazowe z kołnierzem, który wg opisu jest do profili do 50mm. Czyli U mnie jest 5mm więcej. Czy jeśli bym kupił to okno, to nie będzie problemu? Chodzi o okno okpol z takim kołnierzem http://www.okpol.pl/product/uniwersalny-u/


Oczywiście, że mogą wystąpić problemy, powinieneś użyć obróbki blacharskiej z kołnierzem do pokryć wysokich.

----------


## darek400

> Witam wszystkich
> Czy ma ktoś kartę gwarancyjną z zakupu blachodachówki Ruukki Pural Maxi Nowa . Kupiłem ten produkt w 2001 roku w grudniu ale nie dostałem karty gwarancyjnej a mam problem z zgłoszeniem reklamacji , grają na zwłokę . Gdybym posiadał od innej osoby kopię takiej karty lub chociaż jakąś ulotkę lub reklame która potwierdzi 15 letni okres gwarancyjny na powłokę.


może być ci karta niepotrzebna,mi Ruukki wyblakła po ok.4 latach więc zareklamowałem i okazało się że gwarancji nie uznali ze względu na warunki atmosferyczne bo słońce za jasno świeci  :yes:  widać jakość jest bardzo słaba tej powłoki a gwarancja tylko w dniu zakupu i nawet rzecznik konsumentów nie pomoże bo jak chcesz to Firma Ruukki ci powie idż do sądu i mają cię w głębokim poważaniu

----------

